# LAST UPDATE...OH baby due soon, and i could be pregnant aswell?



## raindrops009

First I'd like to introduce myself, I'm 16 older in the inside and out and my OH is 19. 
I've got to things which are kind of stressin me out...
I think i might be pregnant? I started over two weeks early and i went to the doctor and she said i could be pregnant. Me and my OH don't use anythin, one he doesn't want to and two im always mad mad busy to do anythin about it. In a strange way i am hopin to be pregnant, but still so so scared.
I know that if me and my OH carry on then I will probs be pregnant before im 17 in June.


The next thing is i am gettin overly jealous of his pregnant ex-girlfriend. Shes a bit of a cow at times, tells him he can't have a girlfriend, she told him she was goin to get an abortion a couple months back and was drinkin and smokin when she was pregnant. But when that babys into the world, I know there will be murder. He'll want to see the baby because i know how much he adores the unborn child, but we know that she'll probably try and stop him. In a strange way I wish it was me carryin the kid, and so does he. Because at least then he and me knows that i would let him be a proper dad. 

Sorry, probably not the best place to say. But i'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now. So im sure i'll be back.

just to clarify...
JUST TO CLEAR ONE THING UP, I AM NOT TRYING TO GET PREGNANT! I JUST THINK I COULD BE SOON IF I CARRY ON THE WAY I HAVE.., BY THE WAY I SAY 'I wish i was carryin the kid' THAT DUSN MEAN I WANT A KID, THATS MEANS I FEEL SORRY FOR THE BABY AND MY OH AT THE MOMENT! 
IF I WAS TRYING TO GET PREGNANT THEN I WOULDN'T BE WORRYING SO SO MUCH THAT I AM NOW.. 


25/11/09
I'm goin to the doctors monday, got placement in college in a primary school 9-half 3 and then work at 6 all week except today, rang up the docs and they didn have any apps. so only chance il get it to go on monday to see if im preg.
I've been spotting every couple of days, which is quite annoyin. Iv had a few cramps when im spottin aswell.. it's really wierd. So not sure what that means. I'll let you all know soon though, il try and get some sort of test at the weekend.
Thanks for all your help and support. Im not some dumb teenager incase any of you are wondering.. im gonah volunteer where im doin my placement next year one or two days a week, got a part-time job and go to college three days a week. I am mature for my age.. just not with the whole 'contraception' issue...
Whats a good test to get, i'd be nearly three weeks prego, or was thinkin i could be a bit more longer than that. 
And does it work? Thanks for your help.

xx
x

LAST UPDATE!
I didn't bother gettin a pregnancy test this weekend, came on heavy last night so think that shows i aint pregnant. If I'm truly honest I was a bit gutted. I've decided though, I wanna finish my college course and get a full-time job before i have a baby.. i don't want to wait too long, because i want my dad to see his grandson/daughter and we aint sure how long he has left (he's got cancer, and it keeps comin back). 
Me and my OH have got so much closer recently. His babys mums bein a bit of a cow though, sayin when the baby is born he'll have to come to her mums to see the kid. Even though he's got a perfectly good home now and will have money and has given her loads of stuff for the baby.
Well hope all goes well with your babies and such. 
I'll be going to the Waiting to try to conceive bit i think x
xx


ox


----------



## raindrops009

I ment I started a reallly light period, heard it was called implantation bleeding?


----------



## mightyspu

Firstly, start making time for contraception! Don't want to lecture you, but you need to prevent any STI's.

Secondly, when was your period due??


----------



## mummy3

At 16 you really shouldnt be ttc, its not a walk in the park you would have to be able to provide that child with everything, not just hugs and kisses but a place to sleep, clothes even college etc. You say you're old for your years but cannot make time for contraception?! 
Seriously having a baby because you are jealous is a bad reason but im sure all women would emphasis with the feeling!
Maybe wait at least until this other baby is born and see how things pan out first:hugs:


----------



## Vesta

Your doctor said you "could" be pregnant? Did she not bother to do a test?


----------



## raindrops009

mightyspu said:


> Firstly, start making time for contraception! Don't want to lecture you, but you need to prevent any STI's.
> 
> Secondly, when was your period due??


Ino ino, but he said he's been tested and he aint got anything. Goin for a test soon though, and my period is due on the 1st of every month nearly..


----------



## raindrops009

Vesta said:


> Your doctor said you "could" be pregnant? Did she not bother to do a test?

She said go back this Wednesday, but i don't know if that could be to early still..

ox


----------



## Emma.Gi

If there was a chance you could be pregnant your Dr wouldn't have just shrugged it off, they would have done a test there and then.

Secondly you sound really immature being jealous over his ex who is pregnant, it's not easy at all. You will never be able to do anything on the spur of the moment ever again if you are pregnant and it's just so hard! I wouldn't change my life for the World now but if I could have seen into the future I would definitely have waited.

Get on the pill, sort some condoms out, you can get them for free!!


----------



## mightyspu

raindrops009 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Firstly, start making time for contraception! Don't want to lecture you, but you need to prevent any STI's.
> 
> Secondly, when was your period due??
> 
> 
> Ino ino, but he said he's been tested and he aint got anything. Goin for a test soon though, and my period is due on the 1st of every month nearly..Click to expand...

How long have you know him? Has he a certificate to prove he is clean? He could just be saying that to get you to sleep with him, and seriously, when you go to the docs for that test, talk about contraception. Do you think he wants to be a father to 2 kids at the age of 19? How can he possibly afford to look after 2 pregnant girls, their eventual children and himself? I know you don't say you are actually TRYING for a baby, but by not using contraception, you are not preventing either. Can you support a child right now?


----------



## jenny_wren

> one he doesn't want to and two im always mad mad busy to do anythin about it.

how can you be too busy for contraception!
surely then you'd be too busy for a baby!!
you can get condoms sent in the post for goodness sakes
or get the implant that way you cant be too busy!!
ITS FREEEEEEE!!

:shrug: this thread confuses me ...​


----------



## raindrops009

Emma.Gi said:


> If there was a chance you could be pregnant your Dr wouldn't have just shrugged it off, they would have done a test there and then.
> 
> Secondly you sound really immature being jealous over his ex who is pregnant, it's not easy at all. You will never be able to do anything on the spur of the moment ever again if you are pregnant and it's just so hard! I wouldn't change my life for the World now but if I could have seen into the future I would definitely have waited.
> 
> Get on the pill, sort some condoms out, you can get them for free!!

First of all, she said it would be to early. I would of been about a week or two. Secondly, I am mature, i don't want a baby at the moment but then again I aint preventin it.. 
Condoms? He won't use them
Pill? I forget to take it, I become a nasty cow, and the last time i got on one of my downers again and nearly had to go back to councillin..
Coil, implant etc.? I'm so so scared!


----------



## mightyspu

raindrops009 said:


> Emma.Gi said:
> 
> 
> If there was a chance you could be pregnant your Dr wouldn't have just shrugged it off, they would have done a test there and then.
> 
> Secondly you sound really immature being jealous over his ex who is pregnant, it's not easy at all. You will never be able to do anything on the spur of the moment ever again if you are pregnant and it's just so hard! I wouldn't change my life for the World now but if I could have seen into the future I would definitely have waited.
> 
> Get on the pill, sort some condoms out, you can get them for free!!
> 
> First of all, she said it would be to early. I would of been about a week or two. Secondly, I am mature, i don't want a baby at the moment but then again I aint preventin it..
> Condoms? He won't use them
> Pill? I forget to take it, I become a nasty cow, and the last time i got on one of my downers again and nearly had to go back to councillin..
> Coil, implant etc.? I'm so so scared!Click to expand...

Baby = lifetime commitment. What on earth is scarier than that?? If you were properly mature you would tell him he is not coming within a mile of you without some sort of contraception!


----------



## stephwiggy

so yoru too busy for teh pill - ie 5 seconds a day ?? 

but have the rest of your life free for a baby ?

if your hopeing to be pregnant - you should be making sure you have a job a roof over your heads and means to provide ?

and you doctor saying you might be pregnant ? 8 days before you period is due ??? well probably more since you went to see thm ??


----------



## raindrops009

Let's all have a go at me ey like most people, I ask advice because i thought this was the best people and place to do so....


----------



## mightyspu

mightyspu said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma.Gi said:
> 
> 
> If there was a chance you could be pregnant your Dr wouldn't have just shrugged it off, they would have done a test there and then.
> 
> Secondly you sound really immature being jealous over his ex who is pregnant, it's not easy at all. You will never be able to do anything on the spur of the moment ever again if you are pregnant and it's just so hard! I wouldn't change my life for the World now but if I could have seen into the future I would definitely have waited.
> 
> Get on the pill, sort some condoms out, you can get them for free!!
> 
> First of all, she said it would be to early. I would of been about a week or two. Secondly, I am mature, i don't want a baby at the moment but then again I aint preventin it..
> Condoms? He won't use them
> Pill? I forget to take it, I become a nasty cow, and the last time i got on one of my downers again and nearly had to go back to councillin..
> Coil, implant etc.? I'm so so scared!Click to expand...
> 
> Baby = lifetime commitment. What on earth is scarier than that?? If you were properly mature you would tell him he is not coming within a mile of you without some sort of contraception!Click to expand...

Sorry, That may seem harsh, I Still don't want to lecture you, but if he loved you he would man up about the johnnies. I understand you may be scared right now but you are seriously putting yourself at risk here.


----------



## suzanne108

I can't believe you aren't using contraception.....there is absolutely no excuse for it. Condoms can be a pain in the arse I admit but whats wrong with the pill?? I know it doesn't prevent STIs but to be honest if any of you had one at the beginning of the relationship it will already have been caught by the other one. You should go to the GUM clinic and get tested - they will be able to put you on the pill and get free condoms. 

"I'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now so I'm sure I'll be back" 

I can't believe that closing line!!! Do you actually WANT a baby??? I'm sorry but you don't seem mature enough to even be thinking about having one at the moment. Having baby is a MASSIVE life changing responsibility and not something you should just leave to chance. 

Sorry if this sounds nosy but why did your bf and his ex split? 

Sorry if I sound harsh I'm just a little shocked! x


----------



## raindrops009

stephwiggy said:


> so yoru too busy for teh pill - ie 5 seconds a day ??
> 
> but have the rest of your life free for a baby ?
> 
> if your hopeing to be pregnant - you should be making sure you have a job a roof over your heads and means to provide ?
> 
> and you doctor saying you might be pregnant ? 8 days before you period is due ??? well probably more since you went to see thm ??


I always forget to take meds, have done all my life.
I aint hopin to get prego, im just confused!
It was last wednesday, and i started bleedin that monday, so it would be to early they said.. x


----------



## mightyspu

raindrops009 said:


> Let's all have a go at me ey like most people, I ask advice because i thought this was the best people and place to do so....


I'm sorry you feel that way, and I am trying to give you advice, The advice is, do not have children you are too young. I imagine most people here would agree.

If you had a 16 year old daughter and she told you what you told us, what would you do?


----------



## jenny_wren

it is the best place to come and we're all giving 
you the right advice ... go get contraception!!
its the way you've put things like you dont have time
or you're too scared to be protected that's getting
annoyed it doesn't take 5 seconds to get the implant,
coil or to take a pill .... :shrug:

sorry if we sound harsh but we really are telling
you whats best ...a baby is far scarier than taking
a few moments out of your day to think about
contraception and labour is a fucking nightmare
compared to having a coil or implant out in.​


----------



## raindrops009

suzanne108 said:


> I can't believe you aren't using contraception.....there is absolutely no excuse for it. Condoms can be a pain in the arse I admit but whats wrong with the pill?? I know it doesn't prevent STIs but to be honest if any of you had one at the beginning of the relationship it will already have been caught by the other one. You should go to the GUM clinic and get tested - they will be able to put you on the pill and get free condoms.
> 
> "I'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now so I'm sure I'll be back"
> 
> I can't believe that closing line!!! Do you actually WANT a baby??? I'm sorry but you don't seem mature enough to even be thinking about having one at the moment. Having baby is a MASSIVE life changing responsibility and not something you should just leave to chance.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds nosy but why did your bf and his ex split?
> 
> Sorry if I sound harsh I'm just a little shocked! x

He won't use condoms, and i always use to forget to take the pill.
I don't want a baby, i'm not sure what i want. The last time i thought I was pregnant i was sick with worry.

Him and his ex split because they were always arguin and they were findin livin together a bit too stressfull, she found out she was pregnant after they split up
x


----------



## stephwiggy

raindrops009 said:


> stephwiggy said:
> 
> 
> so yoru too busy for teh pill - ie 5 seconds a day ??
> 
> but have the rest of your life free for a baby ?
> 
> if your hopeing to be pregnant - you should be making sure you have a job a roof over your heads and means to provide ?
> 
> and you doctor saying you might be pregnant ? 8 days before you period is due ??? well probably more since you went to see thm ??
> 
> 
> I always forget to take meds, have done all my life.
> I aint hopin to get prego, im just confused!
> It was last wednesday, and i started bleedin that monday, so it would be to early they said.. xClick to expand...

So last wednesday you would have been approx 2 days past ovulation - did u have sex around then ? I have to admit its all very odd that the doc said at 2dpo that you might be pregnant ?? 

anywhos i would suggest even teh contraceptive jab it lasts for about 3 months of i remember correectly and doesnt hurt


----------



## Char&Bump-x

raindrops009 said:


> First of all, she said it would be to early. I would of been about a week or two. *Secondly, I am mature, i don't want a baby at the moment but then again I aint preventin it.. *
> Condoms? He won't use them
> Pill? I forget to take it, I become a nasty cow, and the last time i got on one of my downers again and nearly had to go back to councillin..
> Coil, implant etc.? I'm so so scared!

Mature?!..don't sound it to me..

I hate threads like this, you're being ridiculous. You're TOO BUSY for contraception? WTF! God help you if you are pregnant then, cos that takes ALL your energy, and then you'll have a baby who takes it all again and doesn't give you a minute of spare time.

BnB does NOT support teens ttc, and by not preventing it you might aswel say you're ttc. 

See some sense and get some contraception!


----------



## jenny_wren

mightyspu said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> Let's all have a go at me ey like most people, I ask advice because i thought this was the best people and place to do so....
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you feel that way, and I am trying to give you advice, The advice is, do not have children you are too young. I imagine most people here would agree.
> 
> If you had a 16 year old daughter and she told you what you told us, what would you do?Click to expand...

i'd drag her to the bloody doctors and make sure
she took something to protect herself!!
or buy her some condoms at least :growlmad:​


----------



## Emma.Gi

I seriously don't think she would have been able to say it was too early without doing a test of some sort :shrug: 

The fact that you said you wanted to be pregnant in your first post and that you don't use contraception means you do want a baby, that is immature. Not using contraception doesn't just mean you can pregnant, it means you can get a deadly disease too but of course you're so mature that you know this.

Tell him to use condoms or tell him to sod off, take the pill, you're better off being a nasty cow on the pill than being a nasty cow with extra hormones from pregnancy which you can't do anything about and you want to be pregnant, which means giving birth and having a child forever yet you are scared of having a coil, basically wtf?


----------



## raindrops009

I had sex about 6/7 days before I started bleedin, the doctor said to come back this week for a pregnancy test. Then i'd be about 2 weeks i think..
I am confused, if i want one or not. When im speakin to him, i do.. when i aint i aint sure, and most of the time i don't want a baby. 
I know i need to get contraception, but i need to pluck up the courage to go down as i'd have to go by myself. I'm just not sure what time at the moment.
Sorry if it seems im immature/dumb or w.e but trust me apart from this i have got my head screwed on, i am mature and i have got a part-time job, go to college.. etc etc.


----------



## suzanne108

raindrops009 said:


> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe you aren't using contraception.....there is absolutely no excuse for it. Condoms can be a pain in the arse I admit but whats wrong with the pill?? I know it doesn't prevent STIs but to be honest if any of you had one at the beginning of the relationship it will already have been caught by the other one. You should go to the GUM clinic and get tested - they will be able to put you on the pill and get free condoms.
> 
> "I'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now so I'm sure I'll be back"
> 
> I can't believe that closing line!!! Do you actually WANT a baby??? I'm sorry but you don't seem mature enough to even be thinking about having one at the moment. Having baby is a MASSIVE life changing responsibility and not something you should just leave to chance.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds nosy but why did your bf and his ex split?
> 
> Sorry if I sound harsh I'm just a little shocked! x
> 
> He won't use condoms, and i always use to forget to take the pill.
> I don't want a baby, i'm not sure what i want. The last time i thought I was pregnant i was sick with worry.
> 
> Him and his ex split because they were always arguin and they were findin livin together a bit too stressfull, she found out she was pregnant after they split up
> xClick to expand...

I'm sorry if it seems people are being harsh....sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind. 

The contraception jab sounds like a good option for you. You really should think about getting that *straight away *(if you aren't already pregnant!) 

You're only 16....go get some qualifications, get a good job, go out and have fun with your friends...thats what 16 year olds should be doing. Don't get tied down to having a baby at your age especially if you don't particularly want one!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I think u 'want' a baby cos ur scared when ur ohs baby is born he will no longer need you... a baby never saves a relationship... Go get ur self sorted out and please have some respect for urself and not let him near you without a condom on..... is that how the othe girl got preggers... fed her the same lines.


----------



## mightyspu

raindrops009 said:


> I had sex about 6/7 days before I started bleedin, the doctor said to come back this week for a pregnancy test. Then i'd be about 2 weeks i think..
> I am confused, if i want one or not. When im speakin to him, i do.. when i aint i aint sure, and most of the time i don't want a baby.
> I know i need to get contraception, but i need to pluck up the courage to go down as i'd have to go by myself. I'm just not sure what time at the moment.
> Sorry if it seems im immature/dumb or w.e but trust me apart from this i have got my head screwed on, i am mature and i have got a part-time job, go to college.. etc etc.

Have you got a friend you could go with? There really is not anything to be scared of. Millions of women do it everyday.


----------



## stephwiggy

All sounds very odd to me doesnt add up - either way hope things work out


----------



## KerryanneJ09

jenny_wren said:


> one he doesn't want to and two im always mad mad busy to do anythin about it.
> 
> *how can you be too busy for contraception!
> surely then you'd be too busy for a baby!!*
> you can get condoms sent in the post for goodness sakes
> or get the implant that way you cant be too busy!!
> ITS FREEEEEEE!!
> 
> :shrug: this thread confuses me ...​Click to expand...

THANKYOU :/
god. is this for real? :/ seriously. 
to the person who wrote this thread, if you want to talk to me, pm me and ill give you my msn or something. ill be on for a while.
ill do anything i can to stop you, and im willing to answer questions.
you dont understand just how frustrating it is to see this when we're here with our babies. seriously :|
kerry x


----------



## raindrops009

suzanne108 said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe you aren't using contraception.....there is absolutely no excuse for it. Condoms can be a pain in the arse I admit but whats wrong with the pill?? I know it doesn't prevent STIs but to be honest if any of you had one at the beginning of the relationship it will already have been caught by the other one. You should go to the GUM clinic and get tested - they will be able to put you on the pill and get free condoms.
> 
> "I'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now so I'm sure I'll be back"
> 
> I can't believe that closing line!!! Do you actually WANT a baby??? I'm sorry but you don't seem mature enough to even be thinking about having one at the moment. Having baby is a MASSIVE life changing responsibility and not something you should just leave to chance.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds nosy but why did your bf and his ex split?
> 
> Sorry if I sound harsh I'm just a little shocked! x
> 
> He won't use condoms, and i always use to forget to take the pill.
> I don't want a baby, i'm not sure what i want. The last time i thought I was pregnant i was sick with worry.
> 
> Him and his ex split because they were always arguin and they were findin livin together a bit too stressfull, she found out she was pregnant after they split up
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry if it seems people are being harsh....sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind.
> 
> The contraception jab sounds like a good option for you. You really should think about getting that *straight away *(if you aren't already pregnant!)
> 
> You're only 16....go get some qualifications, get a good job, go out and have fun with your friends...thats what 16 year olds should be doing. Don't get tied down to having a baby at your age especially if you don't particularly want one!Click to expand...

Thanks, i'll see what I should do when i find out if i am or not. :)

I know i don't want to get tied down, and at the moment it wouldn't be the best place or time to have a baby i suppose. Just need to convince the OH, that it aint for the best, and i really don't want a kid at the moment, but i always tried to tell him that but he wouldn't listen so i gave up, ahh well..


----------



## mummysangels

If you're confused as to whether you want a baby.. then i don't think you're ready.
As for him refusing to use condoms... I know what i'd say!


----------



## mightyspu

It seems that every 5 minutes there is a "I'm really mature and I love my bf and we want a baby but I'm only 14" threads.


----------



## suzanne108

If you need to go back this week for a pregnancy test...depending on the outcome you should get the contraception off her. She might also be able to test you for any STI's.

Also if you are thinking of going back on the pill, maybe a different type wouldn't affect your moods like the last one. I never had any side effects with my pill. You just have to remember to take it. Put it by your bed so its the first thing you see when you wake up in the morning, they're so small that you don't even need water. Once you get into the habit you'll see why we are in shock that you don't take it :) x


----------



## mummysangels

plus.. people would think more of you if you went and asked for contraception etc. it shows that you are mature, it's a good thing! nothing to be embarassed about. x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

raindrops009 said:


> I had sex about 6/7 days before I started bleedin, the doctor said to come back this week for a pregnancy test. Then i'd be about 2 weeks i think..
> I am confused, if i want one or not. When im speakin to him, i do.. when i aint i aint sure, and most of the time i don't want a baby.
> I know i need to get contraception, but i need to pluck up the courage to go down as i'd have to go by myself. I'm just not sure what time at the moment.
> Sorry if it seems im immature/dumb or w.e but trust me apart from this i have got my head screwed on, i am mature and i have got a part-time job, go to college.. etc etc.

Its a hell of a lot easier to go and get contraception than it is to walk in to the doctors surgery to see a midwife at 16 with a huge bump and see the horrible, discusted stares people give you.

You have a part time job and go to college? What's that going to do to help? Is it going to pay your bills, rent, nappies, food, clothes etc..

I actually can't believe i'm reading this..


----------



## KerryanneJ09

Char&Bump-x said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> I had sex about 6/7 days before I started bleedin, the doctor said to come back this week for a pregnancy test. Then i'd be about 2 weeks i think..
> I am confused, if i want one or not. When im speakin to him, i do.. when i aint i aint sure, and most of the time i don't want a baby.
> I know i need to get contraception, but i need to pluck up the courage to go down as i'd have to go by myself. I'm just not sure what time at the moment.
> Sorry if it seems im immature/dumb or w.e but trust me apart from this i have got my head screwed on, i am mature and i have got a part-time job, go to college.. etc etc.
> 
> Its a hell of a lot easier to go and get contraception than it is to walk in to the doctors surgery to see a midwife at 16 with a huge bump and see the horrible, discusted stares people give you. You are
> 
> You have a part time job and go to college? What's that going to do to help? Is it going to pay your bills, rent, nappies, food, clothes etc..
> 
> *I actually can't believe i'm reading this..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> second that :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## MrsBop

I think people have too much time on their hands and like making stuff up to cause uproar!

Not enough time to think about contraception but enough time to have sex - yeh right ok then!


----------



## raindrops009

I'm not making this up, bludi hell i aint that sad or messed up.
What i've said is 100% truth, if yeh dont believe me il happily invite you into my life and see.. thanks :)


----------



## Emma.Gi

raindrops009 said:


> I'm not making this up, bludi hell i aint that sad or messed up.
> What i've said is 100% truth, if yeh dont believe me il happily invite you into my life and see.. thanks :)

Got enough going on in my life thanks :thumbup: My life is hard work, don't need to look at an easy life and miss it, ta :thumbup:


----------



## Vesta

raindrops009 said:


> I'm not making this up,

I think that's exactly what your doing. Hope you're enjoying the show!


----------



## Christine1993

Wow, sat here in actual shock and my should see my mouth it's completely dropped.
Without trying to be hypocritical, but I didn't use contraception and as much as I LOVE aidan and would not change him for the world, I know that contraception is DEFINATELY the right way to go. Like other people have said it's MUCH easier going on the pill, getting the coil/implant and wearing condoms then it is going through with pregnancy, being tired all the time, having to eventually give birth then have to look after a little one every day of your life and having to provide for them, putting them before you. What sounds easier? I think the only reason people think you are making this up is because on a numerous amount of occasions people have logged in to BandB and lied their way through threads because it's "funny", and honestly your story doesnt add up. If you went to the doctors and she/he said you 'could' be pregnant, i'm sure they would have tested anyways, whether it was too early, the fact your doctor had said you could be they would have tested. It really doesn't make any sense, I feel quite humilated aswel as there are actually people out there going through this and I was one of them, and when you think someone is making something up it feels like your just getting the piss taken out of. 

So whether your story is true or not good luck


----------



## suzanne108

Come on ladies....there is being cruel to be kind and there is just being plain cruel.

This girl is 16 and yeah you might not agree with the things she's saying but she's come here for a little bit of help/advice. She's admitted that she needs to start using contraception....we all know what its like to be young and blinded by love, its embarassing to go to the docs for it at that age.

I don't know her personally and maybe she is making it up, I don't think so but if you do then why bother posting??


----------



## raindrops009

I'm not goin to try and beg you all to believe me, because it's pointless.
A lot of teenagers will go through whats goin on in my head, but they keep it to themselves. 
I can see how many of you think i have made this up, but thats natural of you, to think 'This kid dosen't use protection? and is scared too? Yeh yeh defo made it up then..'
Think what you like, do what you like because i know i'm tellin the truth, my OH knows im tellin the truth, and one of my good mates know the truth.
If you don't want to give advice, don't post. Thanks :)


----------



## jenny82

Easiest way to know anything is to do a test right now. Go to the garage/Tesco and get one.

If its positive, then you have to face up to your responsibilities. If its negative, get down to the docs first thing and sort out your contraception. I've heard good things about the injection, so thats what I'm doing once I am using contraception again. Like you, I'm very forgetful about taking pills etc, but I have definitely learnt my lesson the hard way, and I'm not a teenager (sadly!)...


----------



## raindrops009

jenny82 said:


> Easiest way to know anything is to do a test right now. Go to the garage/Tesco and get one.
> 
> If its positive, then you have to face up to your responsibilities. If its negative, get down to the docs first thing and sort out your contraception. I've heard good things about the injection, so thats what I'm doing once I am using contraception again. Like you, I'm very forgetful about taking pills etc, but I have definitely learnt my lesson the hard way, and I'm not a teenager (sadly!)...


I think it would be to early for the pregnancy test to see if i'm pregnant or not, because im not suppose to be on till the 1st, but was bleedin last week.
But yeh after what everyone has said on here, if im not pregnant, then im goin to have to get some type of contraception.
Thanks for the advice

x


----------



## louise1302

hmmm strikes me as a little odd that you have no time for contraception but time to post on an internet forum, set an alarm on your phone to take the pill thatll take you less time than your first post on here

having a baby young is certainly no fun and if you think youre busy now lord help you.i think youre a little jealous you ex is having a baby with someone else and you think by having one to him youll somehow keep him with you this doesnt work either 

go to the gp find out if youre pregnant and if not for lords sake get some form of contraception, take a friend if it helps or maybe your super mature oh who refuses condoms


----------



## raindrops009

suzanne108 said:


> Come on ladies....there is being cruel to be kind and there is just being plain cruel.
> 
> This girl is 16 and yeah you might not agree with the things she's saying but she's come here for a little bit of help/advice. She's admitted that she needs to start using contraception....we all know what its like to be young and blinded by love, its embarassing to go to the docs for it at that age.
> 
> I don't know her personally and maybe she is making it up, I don't think so but if you do then why bother posting??

Thankyou so much, :)
xx


----------



## Jkelmum

If your late test if your not stop stresing until u are late if u r not pregnant then start using somthing


----------



## thechaosismex

serina27 said:


> If your late test if your not stop stresing until u are late if u r not pregnant then start using somthing

I second that! took the words out of my mouth :thumbup:

It makes me sad reading all these threads on here from girls who are too scared to go get some contraceptive advice yet think they are old enough/mature enough to take on the responsibility of a baby for the REST OF YOUR LIFE. 
I'm not a teen (24!lurking..) but I'm certainly not mature enough and I am pregnant... I'd rather go back and get 100 implants inserted anywhere they could than go through all this even at this age!

Go get some contraception, doesnt have to be invasive either i.e the pill or the jab..go get the patch! just stick it on and change it over every monday..how hard is that! and in the words of jezza kyle... get your bloke to stick something on the end of it and man up !


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

If a bloke wouldnt wear a condom, I would get rid of him straight off.

Secondly, If you forget to take the pill there are other options. The coil may be uncomfortable but it doesnt "hurt" 5 mins of your life to protect you from a life time commitment.

Sorry but you saying your mature but being embaressed to get contraception is the most immature thing in the whole thread.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

If your not pregnant then you really need to start using something. You sure you dont just want to get pregnant because his ex is??

Also It must be really hard for his ex to see him with someone else whilst carrying his child. I know I would be unhappy.

Anyway

Have you had any symptoms??

Also how late are you. Because sometime worrying about it not coming can delay it as stress can affect when you come on
xx
xx


----------



## sarah0108

im not going to rant because i cant be bothered :haha: im sick of threads like this lol! :/

but i have msn if you would like to chat?

i have a daughter and im pregnant again. im 16 too x


----------



## raindrops009

Aidan's Mummy said:


> If your not pregnant then you really need to start using something. You sure you dont just want to get pregnant because his ex is??
> 
> Also It must be really hard for his ex to see him with someone else whilst carrying his child. I know I would be unhappy.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Have you had any symptoms??
> 
> Also how late are you. Because sometime worrying about it not coming can delay it as stress can affect when you come on
> xx
> xx


I know, think im goin to get contraception as soon as I know if i'm pregnant or not.

I don't think his ex knows even though we've been with each other for a good couple months.

Symptoms.. I had somethin that i thought was implantation bleedin last week, 6/7 days after I had sex with him. Was light and nothin like normal, sorry if thats tmi. So i would only be two weeks pregnant, i just kind of feel pregnant and the bleedin, plus i had what i thought was period cramp, but strangely i could only feel it when I coughed and lasted a couple of hours then went. Get the odd slight slight pain in my stomach, but thats about it...

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Well if you would be about two week pregnant then maybe get a test next week as i'm not sure when your HCG level (pregnancy hormone) will be high enough to detect.

I am teen mum hunni and it is really hard. I know seeing his ex pregnant may be hard for you but at the end of the day that is his child and she is always going to be around if you two doo stay together and you need to be prepared to take a back seat to that child

You have only been with him a few month hun so please please if your are pregnant then do what you feel is right and if your not get to know him before trying to have a baby :hug:
xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Sio let me get this right.... you had time to go to the docs for a random bit of middle of the month bleeding but u don't have time to go to sort out some protection for yourself????

This story doesn't add up to me???


----------



## raindrops009

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Well if you would be about two week pregnant then maybe get a test next week as i'm not sure when your HCG level (pregnancy hormone) will be high enough to detect.
> 
> I am teen mum hunni and it is really hard. I know seeing his ex pregnant may be hard for you but at the end of the day that is his child and she is always going to be around if you two doo stay together and you need to be prepared to take a back seat to that child
> 
> You have only been with him a few month hun so please please if your are pregnant then do what you feel is right and if your not get to know him before trying to have a baby :hug:
> xx



Thankyouu so much :D
Hopefully goin back to the docs and gettin a test on the Wednesday.

I know when his babies born i am goin to be a bit upset, because the baby is all he's ever goin to talk about. But i kind of except that now.

I know, i think me and the OH are gonah work out, but i'll wait for a good few years before i start havin kids, if i i'm not pregnant.

Thanks for the advice

ox


----------



## raindrops009

:happydance:


Panda_Ally said:


> Sio let me get this right.... you had time to go to the docs for a random bit of middle of the month bleeding but u don't have time to go to sort out some protection for yourself????
> 
> This story doesn't add up to me???

I had to pluck up the courage to go to the doctors, i can't go on the pill till i'm properly on anyway. And i thought somethin a lot more serious could be up with me... 
I'll get contraception when i've got the whole, am i or am i not pregnant situation sorted out!


----------



## Momof2kiddos

raindrops009 said:


> First I'd like to introduce myself, I'm 16 older in the inside and out and my OH is 19.
> I've got to things which are kind of stressin me out...
> I think i might be pregnant? I started over two weeks early and i went to the doctor and she said i could be pregnant. Me and my OH don't use anythin, one he doesn't want to and two im always mad mad busy to do anythin about it. In a strange way i am hopin to be pregnant, but still so so scared.
> I know that if me and my OH carry on then I will probs be pregnant before im 17 in June.
> 
> 
> The next thing is i am gettin overly jealous of his pregnant ex-girlfriend. Shes a bit of a cow at times, tells him he can't have a girlfriend, she told him she was goin to get an abortion a couple months back and was drinkin and smokin when she was pregnant. But when that babys into the world, I know there will be murder. He'll want to see the baby because i know how much he adores the unborn child, but we know that she'll probably try and stop him. In a strange way I wish it was me carryin the kid, and so does he. Because at least then he and me knows that i would let him be a proper dad.
> 
> Sorry, probably not the best place to say. But i'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now. So im sure i'll be back.
> 
> 
> ox

wow, not to sound rude but you sound way to immature to be a mother. being a mother is not about you and your jealousy issues, its about the child. your childs needs and wants ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS come before your needs and wants. how are you planning to support this child? im sorry to go off like this but kids need to realize that that cute little baby you want isnt so cute at 3 A.M. in the morning when you havnt slept in 5 straight days do to the crying. i love my son dont get me wrong and i wouldnt trade him for the world but it is extremely hard. not to mention that that baby isnt going to be a baby for very long at all, in fact he will be a teenager for 8 times as long as he is a baby. i dont mean to offend anyone but you just have to understand what you are getting into.


----------



## Momof2kiddos

also BnB doesnt support minors TTC so this thread will likely be locked as soon as a monitor sees it.


----------



## raindrops009

Momof2kiddos said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> First I'd like to introduce myself, I'm 16 older in the inside and out and my OH is 19.
> I've got to things which are kind of stressin me out...
> I think i might be pregnant? I started over two weeks early and i went to the doctor and she said i could be pregnant. Me and my OH don't use anythin, one he doesn't want to and two im always mad mad busy to do anythin about it. In a strange way i am hopin to be pregnant, but still so so scared.
> I know that if me and my OH carry on then I will probs be pregnant before im 17 in June.
> 
> 
> The next thing is i am gettin overly jealous of his pregnant ex-girlfriend. Shes a bit of a cow at times, tells him he can't have a girlfriend, she told him she was goin to get an abortion a couple months back and was drinkin and smokin when she was pregnant. But when that babys into the world, I know there will be murder. He'll want to see the baby because i know how much he adores the unborn child, but we know that she'll probably try and stop him. In a strange way I wish it was me carryin the kid, and so does he. Because at least then he and me knows that i would let him be a proper dad.
> 
> Sorry, probably not the best place to say. But i'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now. So im sure i'll be back.
> 
> 
> ox
> 
> wow, not to sound rude but you sound way to immature to be a mother. being a mother is not about you and your jealousy issues, its about the child. your childs needs and wants ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS come before your needs and wants. how are you planning to support this child? im sorry to go off like this but kids need to realize that that cute little baby you want isnt so cute at 3 A.M. in the morning when you havnt slept in 5 straight days do to the crying. i love my son dont get me wrong and i wouldnt trade him for the world but it is extremely hard. not to mention that that baby isnt going to be a baby for very long at all, in fact he will be a teenager for 8 times as long as he is a baby. i dont mean to offend anyone but you just have to understand what you are getting into.Click to expand...


Yeh after god knows how many 'You're immature comments' I've realised I aint ready to be a Mum, i was confused and just worried if i am pregnant or not. But i'll have to think about everythin as soon as i know if im pregnant or not i suppose..


----------



## Momof2kiddos

raindrops009 said:


> Let's all have a go at me ey like most people, I ask advice because i thought this was the best people and place to do so....

hun did you ever think that maybe just maybe there is a reason people get so worked up over this post, maybe like the fact that a CHILD is a huge huge responsibility! and it is wayyyyy more hard work than you are accepting. just think about it.


----------



## raindrops009

Momof2kiddos said:


> also BnB doesnt support minors TTC so this thread will likely be locked as soon as a monitor sees it.

I'm not tryin to get pregnant, I just think if i did carry on the way i had i would of been soon.


----------



## raindrops009

Momof2kiddos said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> Let's all have a go at me ey like most people, I ask advice because i thought this was the best people and place to do so....
> 
> hun did you ever think that maybe just maybe there is a reason people get so worked up over this post, maybe like the fact that a CHILD is a huge huge responsibility! and it is wayyyyy more hard work than you are accepting. just think about it.Click to expand...

I aint trying to get pregnant, i just kind of accepted the fact that I will be a teen mum soon...
But what some people have said on this thread makes sense, and has made me think. :/


----------



## mightyspu

raindrops009 said:


> I'm not goin to try and beg you all to believe me, because it's pointless.
> A lot of teenagers will go through whats goin on in my head, but they keep it to themselves.
> I can see how many of you think i have made this up, but thats natural of you, to think 'This kid dosen't use protection? and is scared too? Yeh yeh defo made it up then..'
> Think what you like, do what you like because i know i'm tellin the truth, my OH knows im tellin the truth, and one of my good mates know the truth.
> If you don't want to give advice, don't post. Thanks :)


I was giving advice, and asking questions so I could give you advise, I have been young and pregnant and know how scary that can be. You were ignoring me though. Seems to me you cherry pick the answers that you want to hear. I am pleased to see that you are admitting you are not ready for motherhood, are you feeling better about going to get contraception now?


----------



## raindrops009

mightyspu said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not goin to try and beg you all to believe me, because it's pointless.
> A lot of teenagers will go through whats goin on in my head, but they keep it to themselves.
> I can see how many of you think i have made this up, but thats natural of you, to think 'This kid dosen't use protection? and is scared too? Yeh yeh defo made it up then..'
> Think what you like, do what you like because i know i'm tellin the truth, my OH knows im tellin the truth, and one of my good mates know the truth.
> If you don't want to give advice, don't post. Thanks :)
> 
> 
> I was giving advice, and asking questions so I could give you advise, I have been young and pregnant and know how scary that can be. You were ignoring me though. Seems to me you cherry pick the answers that you want to hear. I am pleased to see that you are admitting you are not ready for motherhood, are you feeling better about going to get contraception now?Click to expand...

I hadn't noticed that i was ignoring you, sorry.
Yeh i'm feeling better about gettin contraception... still nervous but i feel better about it.
Just need to find out if i am pregnant or i'm not.... :|


----------



## ~KACI~

:hi: 
Sorry not read the whole thread yet so not sure on the whole situation, But i suggest you test when your late, if your not pregnant sort out some contraception and please read this thread 
https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pr...a-give-you-really-young-mums-some-advice.html

*Ladies remeber the saying 'if you've not got nothing nice to say.....'*


----------



## thompsonic

Getting contraception honestly isn't that scary. I'm 15 (so not even legal) and went to the docs for my C Card in my *school uniform*. I expected millions of evil stares as if people knew what I was there for but no one even looked up. The nurse was really friendly and didn't judge me at all. I went for more the other week and the receptionist was being all nice and jokey with me- it honestly isn't that bad. Don't let fear put you off cos I was really nervous but got my friend to come with me (she couldn't actually come into the room but waited with me) and it made me feel so much better.


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm sorry, but what exactly do you call having sex without contraception if it is not trying to get pregnant? And if you think asking the doctor for the pill is embarrassing, you wait til youve got 2 strange middleaged ladies and a consultant staring up your fanny and rooting around while youre giving birth. And your fella clearly isnt a fast learner. hes already got one girl up the duff and he's refusing to use contraception wiht you? What an intelligent and responsible chap. His parents must be proud! At the end of the day, do what you want. ITs your life. But don't complain when you ask for advice and you don't like what youre told. Like you said, give it a few years first, get yourself sorted and work out if you canface having this bloke in your life for the next 20 years!!


----------



## jenny_wren

DragonMummy said:


> And if you think asking the doctor for the pill is embarrassing, you wait til youve got 2 strange middleaged ladies and a consultant staring up your fanny and rooting around while youre giving birth.

:rofl: :rofl:

this cracked me right up nothing more
embarassing or glamourous than being in labour!!​


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah hun

Contraception really isnt that embarssing I have the implant now and it was just a quick procedure and now I'm coevred for three years and it didnt hurt

As for pregnancy your diginity goes out of the window. When I was in labour I had 4 midwifes, 2 doctors, 1 surgoen look down there

The midwife said to me when I walked in as I was shy " Leave your dignity at the door you can pick it up on your way back out"

:rofl:
xx


----------



## sarah0108

~KACI~ said:


> :hi:
> Sorry not read the whole thread yet so not sure on the whole situation, But i suggest you test when your late, if your not pregnant sort out some contraception and please read this thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pr...a-give-you-really-young-mums-some-advice.html
> 
> *Ladies remeber the saying 'if you've not got nothing nice to say.....'*

:happydance: thats my thread yay :D

but please do read it. 

( i usually end up copying it into every single TTC teen that posts in here. Seriously ..READ it ) x x


----------



## raindrops009

DragonMummy said:


> I'm sorry, but what exactly do you call having sex without contraception if it is not trying to get pregnant? And if you think asking the doctor for the pill is embarrassing, you wait til youve got 2 strange middleaged ladies and a consultant staring up your fanny and rooting around while youre giving birth. And your fella clearly isnt a fast learner. hes already got one girl up the duff and he's refusing to use contraception wiht you? What an intelligent and responsible chap. His parents must be proud! At the end of the day, do what you want. ITs your life. But don't complain when you ask for advice and you don't like what youre told. Like you said, give it a few years first, get yourself sorted and work out if you canface having this bloke in your life for the next 20 years!!


Sex without contraception was a mistake, that's what it was. I wernt thinkin in my head 'Wahayy let's get pregnant' i was more thinkin 'What the hell happens if i do get pregnant?'.


----------



## aliss

You'll need to get over your hate for this pregnant ex-girlfriend, because in a couple of months if you keep this up, she's going to be the only one who understands what your life is going to be life (single, teen mom, with this guy for a "father")


----------



## Momof2kiddos

jenny_wren said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> And if you think asking the doctor for the pill is embarrassing, you wait til youve got 2 strange middleaged ladies and a consultant staring up your fanny and rooting around while youre giving birth.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> this cracked me right up nothing more
> embarassing or glamourous than being in labour!!​Click to expand...

hahaha darn straight! :rofl: not to mention the MIL and the SIL and the best friend and your father and gosh only knows how many more people staring right down in the center of all your business!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Sarah your famous
xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Raindrops do you feel like you have had some good advice??


----------



## Momof2kiddos

alright, bottom line hunny, if your late, test. if your pregnant figure out what you need to do, if you arnt pregnant then for gods sake go get SOME form of contraception, whatever it may be. trust me, you DO NOT want to be a mother at 16 if you can help it.


----------



## sarah0108

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Sarah your famous
> xx

:happydance:

YAY


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Shes seems to have taken it in. I think she is very confused at the moment bless her.

Raindrops drop me a PM if you need to talk 

:hugs:
x


----------



## Tasha

I was a teen Mum (although a bit older than you), and it is blimming hard work. EVERYONE is judgemental and they even still are when they see me with a child who I would of obviously had as a teen, the stigma is horrible.

Hun it sounds as if you need to get some confidence (not meant in a horrible way, and I know it isnt easy), but you can be a strong woman, tell your other half if he dont use condoms he aint getting none, go get that contraception (maybe go with a female friend if you really want some support), get those qualifications your obviously working hard for at college and become the woman you want to be, then have your babies when you are sure. 

If however you are pregnant we will all be here to support you :hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

Momof2kiddos said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> And if you think asking the doctor for the pill is embarrassing, you wait til youve got 2 strange middleaged ladies and a consultant staring up your fanny and rooting around while youre giving birth.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> this cracked me right up nothing more
> embarassing or glamourous than being in labour!!​Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha darn straight! :rofl: not to mention the MIL and the SIL and the best friend and your father and gosh only knows how many more people staring right down in the center of all your business!Click to expand...

sod that my oh was lucky to be there let alone
half my town :rofl: there were 3 nurses, an anathesiologist (sp)
my oh and the surgeon all in the room at one point!!!

:rofl: xx​


----------



## raindrops009

~KACI~ said:


> Raindrops do you feel like you have had some good advice??


Yerh i believe everyone was havin a go at me for a reason, i dont blame them too. Because if i was anyone else, i would have done the exact same and had a go at me.
I'm just gonah wait and see if i am pregnant, if i am.. i'll have to deal with it.
If i aint.. then i'll have to start thinkin about the future and i've realised, i am not ready to have a child and i don't want one either for at least a good 5 or so years :) x


----------



## ~KACI~

raindrops009 said:


> ~KACI~ said:
> 
> 
> Raindrops do you feel like you have had some good advice??
> 
> 
> Yerh i believe everyone was havin a go at me for a reason, i dont blame them too. Because if i was anyone else, i would have done the exact same and had a go at me.
> I'm just gonah wait and see if i am pregnant, if i am.. i'll have to deal with it.
> If i aint.. then i'll have to start thinkin about the future and i've realised, i am not ready to have a child and i don't want one either for at least a good 5 or so years :) xClick to expand...

Thats great hun :hugs:


----------



## raindrops009

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Shes seems to have taken it in. I think she is very confused at the moment bless her.
> 
> Raindrops drop me a PM if you need to talk
> 
> :hugs:
> x

I'll pm you in a minute for a chat, just gonah reply to a few more of these, because i got told before I was ignorin people, haha. Thanks for the advice though :) 
x


----------



## raindrops009

Tasha said:


> I was a teen Mum (although a bit older than you), and it is blimming hard work. EVERYONE is judgemental and they even still are when they see me with a child who I would of obviously had as a teen, the stigma is horrible.
> 
> Hun it sounds as if you need to get some confidence (not meant in a horrible way, and I know it isnt easy), but you can be a strong woman, tell your other half if he dont use condoms he aint getting none, go get that contraception (maybe go with a female friend if you really want some support), get those qualifications your obviously working hard for at college and become the woman you want to be, then have your babies when you are sure.
> 
> If however you are pregnant we will all be here to support you :hugs:


I do need to get confidence yeh right, im a bit of a loud mouth with my mates. But deep down i suppose thats just to cover things up.
Oh don't worry, he gets none anyway, once this month (the time i think i'm pregnant from)
Realised i need a house, car, good stable relationship and a good job before i even think about having kids :D
x


----------



## mightyspu

raindrops009 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> I was a teen Mum (although a bit older than you), and it is blimming hard work. EVERYONE is judgemental and they even still are when they see me with a child who I would of obviously had as a teen, the stigma is horrible.
> 
> Hun it sounds as if you need to get some confidence (not meant in a horrible way, and I know it isnt easy), but you can be a strong woman, tell your other half if he dont use condoms he aint getting none, go get that contraception (maybe go with a female friend if you really want some support), get those qualifications your obviously working hard for at college and become the woman you want to be, then have your babies when you are sure.
> 
> If however you are pregnant we will all be here to support you :hugs:
> 
> 
> I do need to get confidence yeh right, im a bit of a loud mouth with my mates. But deep down i suppose thats just to cover things up.
> Oh don't worry, he gets none anyway, once this month (the time i think i'm pregnant from)
> Realised i need a house, car, good stable relationship and a good job before i even think about having kids :D
> xClick to expand...

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Good on you girl! :happydance:


----------



## jazmine18

yeah you definately want to wait and get contraception quick..the doctors dont care they have heard it all before and more! lol..but yeah if i could go back there would be a lot of things in my life i wish were different before i has sophia, but in a way you will have an insight into how your OH is as a dad, before you decide if you want kids with him when the time is right. if not you have still got plenty of time to enjoy your life then find the perfect person to have children with.
if you ever wanna talk. im here :) xx


----------



## jazmine18

opps..double post .


----------



## raindrops009

jazmine18 said:


> yeah you definately want to wait and get contraception quick..the doctors dont care they have heard it all before and more! lol..but yeah if i could go back there would be a lot of things in my life i wish were different before i has sophia, but in a way you will have an insight into how your OH is as a dad, before you decide if you want kids with him when the time is right. if not you have still got plenty of time to enjoy your life then find the perfect person to have children with.
> if you ever wanna talk. im here :) xx


Thanks for the advice.
I will be goin to the docs for contraception if i'm not pregnant. If i am then i'll have to see where it goes from there.
Me and my OH wouldn't be ready to have a baby anyway, he's 19 and even though he's great with other kids, i suppose he's still too immature to have a kid anyways. He's into his whole 'I'm a gangster' phase at the moment, haha! I'll wait a good while before i think of havin any little ones. 
Thanks again xx


----------



## raindrops009

mightyspu said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> I was a teen Mum (although a bit older than you), and it is blimming hard work. EVERYONE is judgemental and they even still are when they see me with a child who I would of obviously had as a teen, the stigma is horrible.
> 
> Hun it sounds as if you need to get some confidence (not meant in a horrible way, and I know it isnt easy), but you can be a strong woman, tell your other half if he dont use condoms he aint getting none, go get that contraception (maybe go with a female friend if you really want some support), get those qualifications your obviously working hard for at college and become the woman you want to be, then have your babies when you are sure.
> 
> If however you are pregnant we will all be here to support you :hugs:
> 
> 
> I do need to get confidence yeh right, im a bit of a loud mouth with my mates. But deep down i suppose thats just to cover things up.
> Oh don't worry, he gets none anyway, once this month (the time i think i'm pregnant from)
> Realised i need a house, car, good stable relationship and a good job before i even think about having kids :D
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Good on you girl! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thankyou :D x


----------



## jazmine18

[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the advice.
I will be goin to the docs for contraception if i'm not pregnant. If i am then i'll have to see where it goes from there.
Me and my OH wouldn't be ready to have a baby anyway, he's 19 and even though he's great with other kids, i suppose he's still too immature to have a kid anyways. He's into his whole 'I'm a gangster' phase at the moment, haha! I'll wait a good while before i think of havin any little ones. 
Thanks again xx[/QUOTE]

sophias dad was in that 'phase' too lol..still kinda is , seems to slowly be growing out of it though, he is still a good dad when he is around her, but sometimes can make stupid choices. hope the docs goes ok.x


----------



## raindrops009

Thanks for the advice.
I will be goin to the docs for contraception if i'm not pregnant. If i am then i'll have to see where it goes from there.
Me and my OH wouldn't be ready to have a baby anyway, he's 19 and even though he's great with other kids, i suppose he's still too immature to have a kid anyways. He's into his whole 'I'm a gangster' phase at the moment, haha! I'll wait a good while before i think of havin any little ones. 
Thanks again xx[/QUOTE]

sophias dad was in that 'phase' too lol..still kinda is , seems to slowly be growing out of it though, he is still a good dad when he is around her, but sometimes can make stupid choices. hope the docs goes ok.x[/QUOTE]

My OH has been sayin he'll be gettin out of his whole 'gangster' stage since he knew his ex-girlfriend was pregnant... still waiting. Thankyou, she said if it isn't implantation bleedin and it happens next month, then i've got to have tests. And them tests really do not sound nice... eww! x


----------



## suzanne108

:hugs: 

Keep us updated on how you get on! xxx


----------



## raindrops009

suzanne108 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Keep us updated on how you get on! xxx

I will do, thanks for all the help
x


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

If you think going to the docs for contraceptives is embarrasing........ what about pissing yourself everytime you sneeze???? 

Parenthood is not that glamourous!!!!


----------



## raindrops009

Omg! Bludii ell, think i'll definately be waiting a good while now.


I'll let you all know how it goes on Wednesday.
Feel a lot better now, thanks for the advice.
Just spoke to my OH, first time since seein him on Friday night, so that helped. I'll speak to him about everythin tomorah, 
thanks for all your help.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KA92

i just read alll this thread (tis rather long but its okay)

You seem really sensible hunnie and just wanted to say good luck and i remember when i met my ex OH ( iwas just 16 hes was 19 almost 20) he wasnt nice guy though (violent etc) and i got pregnant, unplanned. Around the same time his ex said she was pregnant. It all got rahter complicated anyhow just wanted to say iv been in a similar situation and that if you ever want to rant or that about her ( you probably will i did at the end when she annoyed me even futher) PM me :)

And good luck hunnie :)


----------



## raindrops009

KA92 said:


> i just read alll this thread (tis rather long but its okay)
> 
> You seem really sensible hunnie and just wanted to say good luck and i remember when i met my ex OH ( iwas just 16 hes was 19 almost 20) he wasnt nice guy though (violent etc) and i got pregnant, unplanned. Around the same time his ex said she was pregnant. It all got rahter complicated anyhow just wanted to say iv been in a similar situation and that if you ever want to rant or that about her ( you probably will i did at the end when she annoyed me even futher) PM me :)
> 
> And good luck hunnie :)

You've read the whole thread? That must of taken you forever.
Will be wierd if i am pregnant and she's pregnant too, he's got no job or nothin so f'knows what wud happen.
And omg, i'm 16, he's 19 and 20 in January, wierd or what.
I'll PM you tomorah, because i really do need a good rant about her, haha.
I've got to go to bed, got placement at a primary school tomorah, :|
C yah guys x


----------



## raindrops009

Just to let you all know, i've started bleedin again! I'm so upset right now, i don't know what the hell is goin on with my body! :( Im not suppose to come on till the 1st, but already bled twice, so so scared! Don't think im pregnant, if i have bled twice, xx


----------



## suzanne108

:hugs: xxx


----------



## KA92

hug yeah pm me tomorrow hunie and dont panic cos sometimes you do blled i bled lightly on and off so i didnt think i was wasnt til my (pregnant) mate told me to test that i did

hope your okay

xx


----------



## Momof2kiddos

jenny_wren said:


> Momof2kiddos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> And if you think asking the doctor for the pill is embarrassing, you wait til youve got 2 strange middleaged ladies and a consultant staring up your fanny and rooting around while youre giving birth.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> this cracked me right up nothing more
> embarassing or glamourous than being in labour!!​Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha darn straight! :rofl: not to mention the MIL and the SIL and the best friend and your father and gosh only knows how many more people staring right down in the center of all your business!Click to expand...
> 
> sod that my oh was lucky to be there let alone
> half my town :rofl: there were 3 nurses, an anathesiologist (sp)
> my oh and the surgeon all in the room at one point!!!
> 
> :rofl: xx​Click to expand...

:rofl: i had 2 nurses, my ob, DH, my mom, my sister, his sister, his mom, and my dad all in the room at one point!!! it was like a freakin zoo!! :rofl: i ended up sending everyone but my dh and my mom out of the room, i got a little sick of spreading my legs for the whole world to see! :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

i know this has been resolved now and good on you for choosing to go get contraception (if youre not pregnant) but i just really needed to say..

reading this made me so sad. when i got pregnant my bf's ex had a 8/9 month old baby (theyre still going through court proceedings, dna tests and stuff to find out if shes his or not..) anyway then i got pregnant and he was all like "im gona be here for you and support you" bla bla all that shit. he told me how much he wanted a family with me and everything, i was so happy when i got pregnant. i felt really... smug :| in a way, because his ex had *potentially* his baby and we were doing it the "proper" way, him supporting me through my pregnancy and stuff and felt like we were gona be a real family (i realise this post makes me look like an idiot but i feel it has to be said)
anyway he left me a few weeks ago at 5 and a half months pregnant ,
he now has a new gf. and as Aidan's Mummy (i think) said earlier on, yes it is hard carrying his child and knowing hes with someone else already. so yeah his ex probably hates you tbh. especially as youve been with him a couple of months you say? anyway

just please dont ever make a decision like this based on jealousy caused by the waste of space you call your OH, yea i know i dont know him but he sounds way too similar to my ex. he refused to use condoms too etccc.. 1 potential kid and 1 on the way before hes 19. dumped us both and now has moved on and will most likely do the same to her.
boys like him annoy me a lot. anyway

let us know if youre pregnant or not when you find out :)
xx


----------



## raindrops009

Just spoke to my OH, he said the same thing happened with his pregnant ex, and it turned out that she was pregnant. Don't know if to believe him or not with that one.
It's one of three things, i'm pregnant, stupid hormones or somethin serious. My doc thought it could be hormones or pregnancy. But said it's a slight possibility sumthin could be up, and she'd have to do smears and stuff if it carries on... (tmi). But i bleed for a couple of days, come off and a day later im bleeding lightly again. Hoping it stops tomorah. I'll let you all know what happens
x


----------



## Momof2kiddos

raindrops009 said:


> Just spoke to my OH, he said the same thing happened with his pregnant ex, and it turned out that she was pregnant. Don't know if to believe him or not with that one.
> It's one of three things, i'm pregnant, stupid hormones or somethin serious. My doc thought it could be hormones or pregnancy. But said it's a slight possibility sumthin could be up, and she'd have to do smears and stuff if it carries on... (tmi). But i bleed for a couple of days, come off and a day later im bleeding lightly again. Hoping it stops tomorah. I'll let you all know what happens
> x

every womens body is different, he doesnt have the slightest clue what is going on with your body, he is no doctor. he simply an immature teenager who doesnt have the sense to use protection after already knocking up one girl and potentially a second. also you said your 16, lots of times a young teens menstrual cycle will fluctuate and do strange things, i was regular and predicable to a T from 6th grade to 10th grade, then all of the sudden i had a month long period and ended up having to go on the pill to help regulate my cycle again. after 3 months on the pill i was perfect again. dont automatically assume you are pregnant or that something is seriously wrong. sometimes girls just go through things like this and its perfectly normal. wait and see what your doctor says before you start to worry.


----------



## raindrops009

Bleedins stopped now, which seems wierd.. lasted only a couple of hours. God knows whats happenin with my body ey.. :| Will find out soon though x


----------



## Alexandra91

I can see its been resolved now but i just read the thread and thought id say we are all in a similar situation raindrops is in, at one point we all forgot or didnt use contraception? cant really have a go at her just because she is doing it frequently? we shouldnt really judge her and then complain about bein judged about our situation by others..? x


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Alexandra91 said:


> I can see its been resolved now but i just read the thread and thought id say we are all in a similar situation raindrops is in, at one point we all forgot or didnt use contraception? cant really have a go at her just because she is doing it frequently? we shouldnt really judge her and then complain about bein judged about our situation by others..? x

i see what you are saying but i thought i would add that not all of us forgot or didnt use contraception, in my case i was on the pill and didnt miss a single one but it still failed.


----------



## suzanne108

Momof2kiddos said:


> Alexandra91 said:
> 
> 
> I can see its been resolved now but i just read the thread and thought id say we are all in a similar situation raindrops is in, at one point we all forgot or didnt use contraception? cant really have a go at her just because she is doing it frequently? we shouldnt really judge her and then complain about bein judged about our situation by others..? x
> 
> i see what you are saying but i thought i would add that not all of us forgot or didnt use contraception, in my case i was on the pill and didnt miss a single one but it still failed.Click to expand...

Ditto!!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Alexandra91 said:


> I can see its been resolved now but i just read the thread and thought id say we are all in a similar situation raindrops is in, at one point we all forgot or didnt use contraception? cant really have a go at her just because she is doing it frequently? we shouldnt really judge her and then complain about bein judged about our situation by others..? x

Actually I was using contraception I wanted to work wit horses and was enrolled on a course so getting pregnant wasnt planned and I was being very careful

We werent judging wither we gave her the reality of having a baby 
x


----------



## raindrops009

Things happen i suppose. I cant change the past, can only change the future! :) x


----------



## fantastica

Just read all the thread!! Pretty long haha, know people were trying to be helpful...but it all seemed a bit mean! Raindrops is posting for advise, and really this is the place she should be able to find it, not be judged. No need to have a go, although understand whymaybe it annoys some people.

Good luck hun, let us know how it goes and if you are preg or not, if you're not, then deffo do what you said and get some contraception haha! Learn from the people here!

PM me if you wanna chat about anything :) xx


----------



## calliebaby

I am glad that you have decided that you will get on contraception if you find out you are not pregnant. That is a very mature decision. I also think that you BF needs to take some responsibility as well though. "Not liking" condoms is not a good excuse. He needs to be willing to do his part as well. There are many different types of condoms that offer different levels of sensitivity. There are options.
I hope that you get the result that you want and are okay. :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey,
Just read most of the thread its good that you hav come here for advise you should really be using contriception hun seriously its kinda insulting to us over in the TTC section who have been trying for a while and are all prepared with no luck yet to hear someone be so blazay about getting pregnant or not it really silly and immature. TBH i think that you OH sounds like not a very nice lad to put it nicely he should use something or dont have sex! i know if any guy i was dating said im not using a condom and i couldnt remember to take my meds its simple i wouldnt have sex with that guy it really is as simple as that! please please please if you arnt preg get some contriceptive! i really hate the idea of unwanted children.
Have you fount out if ur preg or not yet?
Dont mean to sound harsh or like im trying to lecture i can see you have heard this alot
Zoie xx


----------



## Bingo

You should go and see your GP asap and if it's confirmed that you are not pregnant, make him use protection or get rid of him because having a baby is not easy, especially if you're 16. There is so much you should experience before having to worry about looking after another life. It sounds like you have enough on your plate with your boyfriend's ex. :hugs:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

heyy babe, 
i completely understand what you're going through.. 
and i'm sure most people here do too, they just don't want you to make the same mistakes we all made..
all youwill do is worry, and it's not worth it.. about your boyfriend if he's refusing to wear condoms babe, maybe you need to speak to him or something anyways, i know it's hard but he seems a bit immature himself.. and right now i know you might feel he's supportive and helpful, but you don't know he'd stay with you, imagine being a mum at 16, everyone judging you, and all on your own with a baby. 

I found the injection worked really well and i had it from 16 onwards, i didn't have to take it everyday, and i didn't get pregnant while taking it.. my boyfriend was always making sure we were using contraception and that's the way yours should be, i got into a mess, but it was just luck.. but please look after yourself.. you sound like a nice girl, whos a bit panicked, and you want some support, in all our strange ways we're trying to give you that..
you've come to the right place..
and if you ever want a chat i'm always here, feel free to.. i'm usually a bit nicer than i am now (in a bit of a snappy mood).. if you do decide you want to have a baby (i hope you don't) then you can speak to a few of the ladies and see how difficult it is.. 
xxxx


----------



## 05wilkesm

Helooo :)
Well, all i can say is unless you and your OH want a baby then use contraception, Because even if he doesn't like condoms im sure he won't like the fact that if you get pregnant their wont be hardly any time for sex as your both going to be tired from a baby waking you up constantly in the night, Just have a serious talk about it.
Why dont you get one of those tests like the first response that can pick pregnancy up quite early? i took a normal test and it showed i was pregnant but when i went to the doctors and told them he made me take a urine pot home and bring it in the next day then i had too wait a week to confirm, when i had already done a test and i could have done another normal one too prove it! So sometimes it is easier and quicker to find out for yourself,
i was doing exactly what you was doing not trying but not preventing, at first i was using contraception but i didnt use contraception for around a month and now im 15 and pregnant and i wont be 15 when my babys born either, but i wouldnt change it for the world, but i know its going to be hard, alot harder than putting a condom on or taking a pill once a day, but if you are pregnant congratss and good luck,
if you need anyone to talk to pm me :)
xxxxx


----------



## lily123

woah.... just read this entire thread...

Glad everything is sorted out now, but DEAR GOD i hate threads like this :( made me so sad to read.

x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Hey, I've been reading since the beginning but never said anything. I hope it goes well--please let us know, ok? I can understand where you're coming from. Been there a few times myself.


----------



## raindrops009

Aint said anythin on here for a while, update is on my first post thing.
xx


----------



## suzanne108

:hugs: you don't sound like a dumb teenager to me. You sound like a regular 16 year old girl (I'm 25 so probably shouldn't have been nosying in the teen pregnancy section!!)

keep us posted after your appointment on Monday, good luck xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Definitely get a First Responce Early Responce. No blue-line tests--they suck. 

If you need help checking it, some of us are expert test readers on here ^-^


----------



## Joyzerelly

You say you're older than 16 on the inside. Your attitude to contraception shouts the opposite. Your behavious sounds highly irresponsible and definitely very immature! I am outraged by the things you say. All I can say is 'poor child!'


----------



## raindrops009

suzanne108 said:


> :hugs: you don't sound like a dumb teenager to me. You sound like a regular 16 year old girl (I'm 25 so probably shouldn't have been nosying in the teen pregnancy section!!)
> 
> keep us posted after your appointment on Monday, good luck xxx

thankyou :), i will keep you all posted. Hopefully everythin will be ok, cos i dont like the sound of what tests she'd have to do if im not pregnant or the bleedin dusn stop.. :| haha x


----------



## raindrops009

sleepinbeauty said:


> Definitely get a First Responce Early Responce. No blue-line tests--they suck.
> 
> If you need help checking it, some of us are expert test readers on here ^-^

Thankyou, and if i need help. This forum will be the first place i go..


----------



## Joyzerelly

Hi, I confess I only read the first few posts before writing the above. I'm very glad you've decided to sort out some contraception if you're not pregnant. That sounds very mature. Good luck.


----------



## annawrigley

raindrops009 said:


> Whats a good test to get, i'd be nearly three weeks prego, or was thinkin i could be a bit more longer than that.
> And does it work? Thanks for your help.

im not sure as the only test ive ever had is one they gave me at the clinic, but im pretty sure (although could be wrong! ;)) that if you could be 3+ weeks pregnant it wouldnt matter what kind of test you got cos it should show up on pretty much any. i think first response etc are just for really early on, like before your period is due. pretty sure pound shop do them and stuff :) just what ive heard other people say, though not seen for myself so dont rely on me :p
or if you have an NHS drop-in clinic where you live (whereabouts are you?) then you can go in any time without an appointment and get a test there and then! (thats what i did!)
let us know!xx


----------



## raindrops009

Joyzerelly said:


> You say you're older than 16 on the inside. Your attitude to contraception shouts the opposite. Your behavious sounds highly irresponsible and definitely very immature! I am outraged by the things you say. All I can say is 'poor child!'


My attitude on contraception? First of all, it was only a year ago that i heard about contraception.. i had 1 sex ed. lesson in year 9! Schools are rubbish with talkin about sex, and my Mum well she's got a very busy job and has tried her best with tellin me about sex..but it's hard for parents and they get embarassed to talk to their kids about sex. My behaviour? I do not go around havin sex with every tom, dick and harry! I have ONE boyfriend, had sex ONCE this month, and me and him have decided we dont even need sex, I'm 'immature'? do not drink, smoke or hang round streets. Your outraged by the things i say? Sorry for havin a problem and askin questions and answerin peoples questions, i'll always be 100% percent honest! If you have nothin nice to say, don't say anything at all.
'Poor child'? Me or my potential un-born child?


----------



## raindrops009

Joyzerelly said:


> Hi, I confess I only read the first few posts before writing the above. I'm very glad you've decided to sort out some contraception if you're not pregnant. That sounds very mature. Good luck.



Oh ok, sorry about the reply above, i went a bit mad. Haha! I've gone over-protective of everythin recently haha. ...Thankyou :) x


----------



## suzanne108

raindrops009 said:


> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: you don't sound like a dumb teenager to me. You sound like a regular 16 year old girl (I'm 25 so probably shouldn't have been nosying in the teen pregnancy section!!)
> 
> keep us posted after your appointment on Monday, good luck xxx
> 
> thankyou :), i will keep you all posted. Hopefully everythin will be ok, cos i dont like the sound of what tests she'd have to do if im not pregnant or the bleedin dusn stop.. :| haha xClick to expand...

Pregnant or not it sounds like you're gonna be getting a few people looking "down there" I'm afraid! 

Don't worry about it though....they've seen it all before and think nothing of it. Although it is embarrassing I know :blush: xx


----------



## raindrops009

im not sure as the only test ive ever had is one they gave me at the clinic, but im pretty sure (although could be wrong! ;)) that if you could be 3+ weeks pregnant it wouldnt matter what kind of test you got cos it should show up on pretty much any. i think first response etc are just for really early on, like before your period is due. pretty sure pound shop do them and stuff :) just what ive heard other people say, though not seen for myself so dont rely on me :p
or if you have an NHS drop-in clinic where you live (whereabouts are you?) then you can go in any time without an appointment and get a test there and then! (thats what i did!)
let us know!xx[/QUOTE]

I've been told to get first response or clear blue by a few people, before my lest period i got asda own cos i didn feel right and there was a pink blob just underneath where the pink line goes if yeh pregnant.
I live in the wirral (near l'pool) theres an NHS clinic a few miles away but there crap and id be waitin for hours and hours on end..
x


----------



## raindrops009

suzanne108 said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: you don't sound like a dumb teenager to me. You sound like a regular 16 year old girl (I'm 25 so probably shouldn't have been nosying in the teen pregnancy section!!)
> 
> keep us posted after your appointment on Monday, good luck xxx
> 
> thankyou :), i will keep you all posted. Hopefully everythin will be ok, cos i dont like the sound of what tests she'd have to do if im not pregnant or the bleedin dusn stop.. :| haha xClick to expand...
> 
> Pregnant or not it sounds like you're gonna be getting a few people looking "down there" I'm afraid!
> 
> Don't worry about it though....they've seen it all before and think nothing of it. Although it is embarrassing I know :blush: xxClick to expand...

Your right, the way the doctor was sayin it though, oh 'We just pop yeh up on the bed..' and goin on about what she would do sounded it's just one of them things. I'll be horrified.. haha x


----------



## raindrops009

My OH is havin a baby girl by the way, he found out today :) Made up for him 
x


----------



## Jas029

raindrops009 said:


> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: you don't sound like a dumb teenager to me. You sound like a regular 16 year old girl (I'm 25 so probably shouldn't have been nosying in the teen pregnancy section!!)
> 
> keep us posted after your appointment on Monday, good luck xxx
> 
> thankyou :), i will keep you all posted. Hopefully everythin will be ok, cos i dont like the sound of what tests she'd have to do if im not pregnant or the bleedin dusn stop.. :| haha xClick to expand...
> 
> Pregnant or not it sounds like you're gonna be getting a few people looking "down there" I'm afraid!
> 
> Don't worry about it though....they've seen it all before and think nothing of it. Although it is embarrassing I know :blush: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Your right, the way the doctor was sayin it though, oh 'We just pop yeh up on the bed..' and goin on about what she would do sounded it's just one of them things. I'll be horrified.. haha xClick to expand...

We all have to go through that experience hunny, Just have a good female friend to be there with you thats had it done before or something..
When they do it just stare at the ceiling and think of other things..
I was scared to death when they did the exam when I found out I was pregnant, my mom was there with me and held my hand, I just looked at the ceiling and kept my mind off what was going on down there!

EDIT: My doctors a male too, That made it even worse! But he delivered me and has been doing it for over 20 years, I just remembered he's seen tons of womens parts its nothing special to them.


----------



## raindrops009

Jas029 said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: you don't sound like a dumb teenager to me. You sound like a regular 16 year old girl (I'm 25 so probably shouldn't have been nosying in the teen pregnancy section!!)
> 
> keep us posted after your appointment on Monday, good luck xxx
> 
> thankyou :), i will keep you all posted. Hopefully everythin will be ok, cos i dont like the sound of what tests she'd have to do if im not pregnant or the bleedin dusn stop.. :| haha xClick to expand...
> 
> Pregnant or not it sounds like you're gonna be getting a few people looking "down there" I'm afraid!
> 
> Don't worry about it though....they've seen it all before and think nothing of it. Although it is embarrassing I know :blush: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Your right, the way the doctor was sayin it though, oh 'We just pop yeh up on the bed..' and goin on about what she would do sounded it's just one of them things. I'll be horrified.. haha xClick to expand...
> 
> We all have to go through that experience hunny, Just have a good female friend to be there with you thats had it done before or something..
> When they do it just stare at the ceiling and think of other things..
> I was scared to death when they did the exam when I found out I was pregnant, my mom was there with me and held my hand, I just looked at the ceiling and kept my mind off what was going on down there!
> 
> EDIT: My doctors a male too, That made it even worse! But he delivered me and has been doing it for over 20 years, I just remembered he's seen tons of womens parts its nothing special to them.Click to expand...

Wen i go the docs to get this sorted, no-one is comin. I get nervous when other people are with me, like to go in by myself and get things done! Haha.
Ah well i better see what happens monday, i'll be fine wen im in the docs cos shes really nice, oh crap i dont even know if shes in on a monday, that's just messed up everythin.. haha x


----------



## KA92

:hugs:congrats to your oh and dw bout people looking down there....always embarressing the first time but after that you learn to think of other things lol

xx


----------



## raindrops009

KA92 said:


> :hugs:congrats to your oh and dw bout people looking down there....always embarressing the first time but after that you learn to think of other things lol
> 
> xx

I duno if im pregnant yet, doin a test this weekend.
Still spotton on and off so unsure if i am or not
x

Oh sorry didn see the other oh thing, sorry. Haha
x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats to your OH

Dont worry about people looking down there Just try to relax

Good luck at the weekend hun
xx


----------



## KA92

ill keep my fingers crossed for you honey, i know you said you would like but you wouldnt be too upset :)

hug if your not preg maybe demand they run some tests?


----------



## raindrops009

KA92 said:


> ill keep my fingers crossed for you honey, i know you said you would like but you wouldnt be too upset :)
> 
> hug if your not preg maybe demand they run some tests?


Never seen the oh bit before, i need to learn to read properly.
I duno if i wanna be pregnant or not, minds a bit messed up.. dads ill again aswell so if i am then that's a bigger thing for the family.
I will definately demand they do, they seem to mess everythin up in my doctors, they just say yeh don't worry... idiots! x


----------



## raindrops009

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Congrats to your OH
> 
> Dont worry about people looking down there Just try to relax
> 
> Good luck at the weekend hun
> xx

I thought my oh wanted a boy, and i was with him when his girlfriend told him the news over the phone. Aww he was a bit upset bless him, and when i asked him why he said 'I'm scared of havin a girl, i'll be really over protective' Reasurred him he'll be a really good dad. 
And thankyou, i'm tryin to relax, had a very busy week so has kept my mind occupied for a good while x


----------



## raindrops009

Final update guys x


----------



## chocaccino

Have you done a test yet?
xxx


----------



## raindrops009

chocaccino said:


> Have you done a test yet?
> xxx

I didn't even bother takin a test, my bodies obviously tellin me i aint xx


----------



## chocaccino

oh sorry hun i didn't read it properly
can't read lol
xxx


----------



## raindrops009

chocaccino said:


> oh sorry hun i didn't read it properly
> can't read lol
> xxx

oh ok, no worries :) x


----------



## suzanne108

:hugs: 

Hope you're OK sweetie! xx


----------



## MummyRachel

Can't believe ive sat and read the whole thread :coffee:

Just wanted to say I think you have made the right decision to wait and now getting contraception, well done. 

I think everyone on here was trying to look out for you, afterall most of us have been or are pregnant so have alot of experience and know the ups and downs of it. 

Just wanted to say, whatever man who says they don't need to wear a condom needs chucking straight away. Even if you have contraception, sti's and std's are still there to get. 
I made my current partner go and get checked atleast for my own minds sake :thumbup:

Although I would say take a test to put your mind at final ease. I was spotting up until 3months and had full on periods still


----------



## MiissMuffet

16 man!? Seriously- get on some contraception- if you can't handle the responsibility of arranging contraception then in no way should u be thinking of a baby!! Not saying anything bad to those 16 year olds out there with babies though guys- u talk to a few of them and they will tell u how hard work it is having a baby at 16! You have choices and 1 of them should be to grow up a little before you try for a baby. As it doesn't sound like the situation you are in in the best for bringing a baby into...just a thought...


----------



## raindrops009

MummyRachel said:


> Can't believe ive sat and read the whole thread :coffee:
> 
> Just wanted to say I think you have made the right decision to wait and now getting contraception, well done.
> 
> I think everyone on here was trying to look out for you, afterall most of us have been or are pregnant so have alot of experience and know the ups and downs of it.
> 
> Just wanted to say, whatever man who says they don't need to wear a condom needs chucking straight away. Even if you have contraception, sti's and std's are still there to get.
> I made my current partner go and get checked atleast for my own minds sake :thumbup:
> 
> Although I would say take a test to put your mind at final ease. I was spotting up until 3months and had full on periods still

I'm gonnah go and get checked, and see about contraception. Gonah get my partner to aswell. Some jealoous cow said she caught somethin off him, but to be honest i dont believe her.. anyways.
Oh god i will definately take a test after all this bleedin goes away, my OH is adament that's what happened with his ex and then it tured out she was pregnant.
Thanks for the advice :)
x


----------



## raindrops009

MiissMuffet said:


> 16 man!? Seriously- get on some contraception- if you can't handle the responsibility of arranging contraception then in no way should u be thinking of a baby!! Not saying anything bad to those 16 year olds out there with babies though guys- u talk to a few of them and they will tell u how hard work it is having a baby at 16! You have choices and 1 of them should be to grow up a little before you try for a baby. As it doesn't sound like the situation you are in in the best for bringing a baby into...just a thought...

Read the last update :) x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

MiissMuffet said:


> 16 man!? Seriously- get on some contraception- if you can't handle the responsibility of arranging contraception then in no way should u be thinking of a baby!! Not saying anything bad to those 16 year olds out there with babies though guys- u talk to a few of them and they will tell u how hard work it is having a baby at 16! You have choices and 1 of them should be to grow up a little before you try for a baby. As it doesn't sound like the situation you are in in the best for bringing a baby into...just a thought...

If you read the rest of the thread then you would know the full situation.

There is no need to be rude maybe a bit of nice advice instead of ranting
xx


----------



## aliss

raindrops009 said:


> MummyRachel said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe ive sat and read the whole thread :coffee:
> 
> Just wanted to say I think you have made the right decision to wait and now getting contraception, well done.
> 
> I think everyone on here was trying to look out for you, afterall most of us have been or are pregnant so have alot of experience and know the ups and downs of it.
> 
> Just wanted to say, whatever man who says they don't need to wear a condom needs chucking straight away. Even if you have contraception, sti's and std's are still there to get.
> I made my current partner go and get checked atleast for my own minds sake :thumbup:
> 
> Although I would say take a test to put your mind at final ease. I was spotting up until 3months and had full on periods still
> 
> I'm gonnah go and get checked, and see about contraception. Gonah get my partner to aswell. Some jealoous cow said she caught somethin off him, but to be honest i dont believe her.. anyways.
> xClick to expand...

You would be wise to LISTEN TO HER rather than dub her a "jealous cow". After all, he is the one who clearly refuses to use protection and has had multiple partners this year? 

How on earth do these girls feed into this boy's verbal garbage?


----------



## Mariaa

sweety, the father of my baby told me he went to be tested, swore he was clean and had more respect for me than anything and wouldnt lie.
I ended up with 2 diseases, one cureable and now gone, and one for life. And a child with a dead beat infected scumbag of a dad.

IT IS NOT WORTH THE RISK


----------



## raindrops009

aliss said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyRachel said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe ive sat and read the whole thread :coffee:
> 
> Just wanted to say I think you have made the right decision to wait and now getting contraception, well done.
> 
> I think everyone on here was trying to look out for you, afterall most of us have been or are pregnant so have alot of experience and know the ups and downs of it.
> 
> Just wanted to say, whatever man who says they don't need to wear a condom needs chucking straight away. Even if you have contraception, sti's and std's are still there to get.
> I made my current partner go and get checked atleast for my own minds sake :thumbup:
> 
> Although I would say take a test to put your mind at final ease. I was spotting up until 3months and had full on periods still
> 
> I'm gonnah go and get checked, and see about contraception. Gonah get my partner to aswell. Some jealoous cow said she caught somethin off him, but to be honest i dont believe her.. anyways.
> xClick to expand...
> 
> You would be wise to LISTEN TO HER rather than dub her a "jealous cow". After all, he is the one who clearly refuses to use protection and has had multiple partners this year?
> 
> How on earth do these girls feed into this boy's verbal garbage?Click to expand...

This girl had an obsession by him, she cried right infront of me when she could tell i was seeing him! It was really wierd.. she sleeps around and not even her best mate believes her. 
I'm gettin myself checked and so is he, just hasn't been brought up recently due to a lot of stress in both me and his life x


----------



## raindrops009

Mariaa said:


> sweety, the father of my baby told me he went to be tested, swore he was clean and had more respect for me than anything and wouldnt lie.
> I ended up with 2 diseases, one cureable and now gone, and one for life. And a child with a dead beat infected scumbag of a dad.
> 
> IT IS NOT WORTH THE RISK

I'm gonah get myself checked defo, just need to get my head cleared and sorted first :) x


----------



## Mariaa

okay good, well dont leave it longer than a week. i left it and left it getting my head tgether and they told me i was at risk of infertility, then found i was pregnant and it can harm my baby, and if my baby is born with a problem because of his disease and my bad time keeping i will never forgive myself or him....

If you ever want children...go get checked asap...some of these diseases only take 1 month to damage your baby makin bits....


----------



## raindrops009

Mariaa said:


> okay good, well dont leave it longer than a week. i left it and left it getting my head tgether and they told me i was at risk of infertility, then found i was pregnant and it can harm my baby, and if my baby is born with a problem because of his disease and my bad time keeping i will never forgive myself or him....
> 
> If you ever want children...go get checked asap...some of these diseases only take 1 month to damage your baby makin bits....


Wow that's really scary, i really do need to get myself checked out then, the doctors already sed me irregular bleedin cud be sumthin x


----------



## chachadada

..


----------



## raindrops009

chachadada said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> First I'd like to introduce myself, I'm 16 older in the inside and out and my OH is 19.
> I've got to things which are kind of stressin me out...
> I think i might be pregnant? I started over two weeks early and i went to the doctor and she said i could be pregnant. Me and my OH don't use anythin, one he doesn't want to and two im always mad mad busy to do anythin about it. In a strange way i am hopin to be pregnant, but still so so scared.
> I know that if me and my OH carry on then I will probs be pregnant before im 17 in June.
> 
> 
> The next thing is i am gettin overly jealous of his pregnant ex-girlfriend. Shes a bit of a cow at times, tells him he can't have a girlfriend, she told him she was goin to get an abortion a couple months back and was drinkin and smokin when she was pregnant. But when that babys into the world, I know there will be murder. He'll want to see the baby because i know how much he adores the unborn child, but we know that she'll probably try and stop him. In a strange way I wish it was me carryin the kid, and so does he. Because at least then he and me knows that i would let him be a proper dad.
> 
> Sorry, probably not the best place to say. But i'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now. So im sure i'll be back.
> 
> just to clarify...
> JUST TO CLEAR ONE THING UP, I AM NOT TRYING TO GET PREGNANT! I JUST THINK I COULD BE SOON IF I CARRY ON THE WAY I HAVE.., BY THE WAY I SAY 'I wish i was carryin the kid' THAT DUSN MEAN I WANT A KID, THATS MEANS I FEEL SORRY FOR THE BABY AND MY OH AT THE MOMENT!
> IF I WAS TRYING TO GET PREGNANT THEN I WOULDN'T BE WORRYING SO SO MUCH THAT I AM NOW..
> 
> 
> 25/11/09
> I'm goin to the doctors monday, got placement in college in a primary school 9-half 3 and then work at 6 all week except today, rang up the docs and they didn have any apps. so only chance il get it to go on monday to see if im preg.
> I've been spotting every couple of days, which is quite annoyin. Iv had a few cramps when im spottin aswell.. it's really wierd. So not sure what that means. I'll let you all know soon though, il try and get some sort of test at the weekend.
> Thanks for all your help and support. Im not some dumb teenager incase any of you are wondering.. im gonah volunteer where im doin my placement next year one or two days a week, got a part-time job and go to college three days a week. I am mature for my age.. just not with the whole 'contraception' issue...
> Whats a good test to get, i'd be nearly three weeks prego, or was thinkin i could be a bit more longer than that.
> And does it work? Thanks for your help.
> 
> xx
> x
> 
> LAST UPDATE!
> I didn't bother gettin a pregnancy test this weekend, came on heavy last night so think that shows i aint pregnant. If I'm truly honest I was a bit gutted. I've decided though, I wanna finish my college course and get a full-time job before i have a baby.. i don't want to wait too long, because i want my dad to see his grandson/daughter and we aint sure how long he has left (he's got cancer, and it keeps comin back).
> Me and my OH have got so much closer recently. His babys mums bein a bit of a cow though, sayin when the baby is born he'll have to come to her mums to see the kid. Even though he's got a perfectly good home now and will have money and has given her loads of stuff for the baby.
> Well hope all goes well with your babies and such.
> I'll be going to the Waiting to try to conceive bit i think x
> xx
> 
> 
> ox
> 
> SHOCKING! You sound very far from mature, if you was mature like you seem to think, you would not even be thinking about having a child you would be thinking about making money in a good job where you can have a career, or continuing with education to better yourself to help you into a career that you wish to go into..i wrk with kids in care, i see poor little babies come into care due to many reasons and a big 1 is young mums that cant cope for many reason such as; stress, depression, no funds, loads of reasons, have no roof over there head and just simply not ready for kids (the list goes on)
> i dont know if your serious or if your seeking attention as reading your thread was shocking!! However i can kind of understand that everyones different and you may think you cant help how you feel but you can by getting contraception!!!!! If you think getting it is embarrassing than think about how your ganna feel when you have your legs spread with a bunch of strangers looking straight down there u nutta lol :haha:
> 
> when i was 17, my close friend fell preg at 16, she is now 23 and still finding things hard and although she is a great mum she feels like she has missed out on her own life and found it very stressful, you have so much time, i think 1st things 1st you need to grow up and use contraception and think about how you would feel if you was in the other girls position cause im sure if you was in her position and i may add that if you do make the mistake of getting preg you could find yourself in her position..
> 
> I hope you fix up soon girl, this is your future.Click to expand...

READ THE LAST UPDATE!
I am not trying to get pregnant, i am waiting until i have a full-time job and can financially and emotionally look after a child.
I'm going to TTC young, 18-20 because my Dad has cancer and we're not sure if he'll be with us for long so I want him to see his granchild plus if im still with my OH we would have been with each other a good while.
Don't judge :D X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

*[/QUOTE]

SHOCKING! You sound very far from mature, if you was mature like you seem to think, you would not even be thinking about having a child you would be thinking about making money in a good job where you can have a career, or continuing with education to better yourself to help you into a career that you wish to go into..i wrk with kids in care, i see poor little babies come into care due to many reasons and a big 1 is young mums that cant cope for many reason such as; stress, depression, no funds, loads of reasons, have no roof over there head and just simply not ready for kids (the list goes on)

[/QUOTE]*

I may have taken this the wrong way. Maybe its my hormones. But I know a hell of a lot parents that are older than me that cannot cope. I would not sterotype a parent based on age and not being able to cope. I am aware this is aimed at the OP but I just think posting comments like that in Teen parents is a bit insensitive. I do agree it shouldnt be promoted for young people to have kids and its no walk in the park. She did say in the end she was not TTC.


----------



## chachadada

raindrops009 said:


> chachadada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> First I'd like to introduce myself, I'm 16 older in the inside and out and my OH is 19.
> I've got to things which are kind of stressin me out...
> I think i might be pregnant? I started over two weeks early and i went to the doctor and she said i could be pregnant. Me and my OH don't use anythin, one he doesn't want to and two im always mad mad busy to do anythin about it. In a strange way i am hopin to be pregnant, but still so so scared.
> I know that if me and my OH carry on then I will probs be pregnant before im 17 in June.
> 
> 
> The next thing is i am gettin overly jealous of his pregnant ex-girlfriend. Shes a bit of a cow at times, tells him he can't have a girlfriend, she told him she was goin to get an abortion a couple months back and was drinkin and smokin when she was pregnant. But when that babys into the world, I know there will be murder. He'll want to see the baby because i know how much he adores the unborn child, but we know that she'll probably try and stop him. In a strange way I wish it was me carryin the kid, and so does he. Because at least then he and me knows that i would let him be a proper dad.
> 
> Sorry, probably not the best place to say. But i'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now. So im sure i'll be back.
> 
> just to clarify...
> JUST TO CLEAR ONE THING UP, I AM NOT TRYING TO GET PREGNANT! I JUST THINK I COULD BE SOON IF I CARRY ON THE WAY I HAVE.., BY THE WAY I SAY 'I wish i was carryin the kid' THAT DUSN MEAN I WANT A KID, THATS MEANS I FEEL SORRY FOR THE BABY AND MY OH AT THE MOMENT!
> IF I WAS TRYING TO GET PREGNANT THEN I WOULDN'T BE WORRYING SO SO MUCH THAT I AM NOW..
> 
> 
> 25/11/09
> I'm goin to the doctors monday, got placement in college in a primary school 9-half 3 and then work at 6 all week except today, rang up the docs and they didn have any apps. so only chance il get it to go on monday to see if im preg.
> I've been spotting every couple of days, which is quite annoyin. Iv had a few cramps when im spottin aswell.. it's really wierd. So not sure what that means. I'll let you all know soon though, il try and get some sort of test at the weekend.
> Thanks for all your help and support. Im not some dumb teenager incase any of you are wondering.. im gonah volunteer where im doin my placement next year one or two days a week, got a part-time job and go to college three days a week. I am mature for my age.. just not with the whole 'contraception' issue...
> Whats a good test to get, i'd be nearly three weeks prego, or was thinkin i could be a bit more longer than that.
> And does it work? Thanks for your help.
> 
> xx
> x
> 
> LAST UPDATE!
> I didn't bother gettin a pregnancy test this weekend, came on heavy last night so think that shows i aint pregnant. If I'm truly honest I was a bit gutted. I've decided though, I wanna finish my college course and get a full-time job before i have a baby.. i don't want to wait too long, because i want my dad to see his grandson/daughter and we aint sure how long he has left (he's got cancer, and it keeps comin back).
> Me and my OH have got so much closer recently. His babys mums bein a bit of a cow though, sayin when the baby is born he'll have to come to her mums to see the kid. Even though he's got a perfectly good home now and will have money and has given her loads of stuff for the baby.
> Well hope all goes well with your babies and such.
> I'll be going to the Waiting to try to conceive bit i think x
> xx
> 
> 
> ox
> 
> SHOCKING! You sound very far from mature, if you was mature like you seem to think, you would not even be thinking about having a child you would be thinking about making money in a good job where you can have a career, or continuing with education to better yourself to help you into a career that you wish to go into..i wrk with kids in care, i see poor little babies come into care due to many reasons and a big 1 is young mums that cant cope for many reason such as; stress, depression, no funds, loads of reasons, have no roof over there head and just simply not ready for kids (the list goes on)
> i dont know if your serious or if your seeking attention as reading your thread was shocking!! However i can kind of understand that everyones different and you may think you cant help how you feel but you can by getting contraception!!!!! If you think getting it is embarrassing than think about how your ganna feel when you have your legs spread with a bunch of strangers looking straight down there u nutta lol :haha:
> 
> when i was 17, my close friend fell preg at 16, she is now 23 and still finding things hard and although she is a great mum she feels like she has missed out on her own life and found it very stressful, you have so much time, i think 1st things 1st you need to grow up and use contraception and think about how you would feel if you was in the other girls position cause im sure if you was in her position and i may add that if you do make the mistake of getting preg you could find yourself in her position..
> 
> I hope you fix up soon girl, this is your future.Click to expand...
> 
> READ THE LAST UPDATE!
> I am not trying to get pregnant, i am waiting until i have a full-time job and can financially and emotionally look after a child.
> I'm going to TTC young, 18-20 because my Dad has cancer and we're not sure if he'll be with us for long so I want him to see his granchild plus if im still with my OH we would have been with each other a good while.
> Don't judge :D XClick to expand...

I'm so sorry about your dad and i hope i have not offended you, i understand you want him to meet his grandchild, i think its great your going to wait untill you are finacially and emotionally ready, i think you have made the right choice..i only just read your last update my bad x


----------



## raindrops009

chachadada said:



> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chachadada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> First I'd like to introduce myself, I'm 16 older in the inside and out and my OH is 19.
> I've got to things which are kind of stressin me out...
> I think i might be pregnant? I started over two weeks early and i went to the doctor and she said i could be pregnant. Me and my OH don't use anythin, one he doesn't want to and two im always mad mad busy to do anythin about it. In a strange way i am hopin to be pregnant, but still so so scared.
> I know that if me and my OH carry on then I will probs be pregnant before im 17 in June.
> 
> 
> The next thing is i am gettin overly jealous of his pregnant ex-girlfriend. Shes a bit of a cow at times, tells him he can't have a girlfriend, she told him she was goin to get an abortion a couple months back and was drinkin and smokin when she was pregnant. But when that babys into the world, I know there will be murder. He'll want to see the baby because i know how much he adores the unborn child, but we know that she'll probably try and stop him. In a strange way I wish it was me carryin the kid, and so does he. Because at least then he and me knows that i would let him be a proper dad.
> 
> Sorry, probably not the best place to say. But i'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now. So im sure i'll be back.
> 
> just to clarify...
> JUST TO CLEAR ONE THING UP, I AM NOT TRYING TO GET PREGNANT! I JUST THINK I COULD BE SOON IF I CARRY ON THE WAY I HAVE.., BY THE WAY I SAY 'I wish i was carryin the kid' THAT DUSN MEAN I WANT A KID, THATS MEANS I FEEL SORRY FOR THE BABY AND MY OH AT THE MOMENT!
> IF I WAS TRYING TO GET PREGNANT THEN I WOULDN'T BE WORRYING SO SO MUCH THAT I AM NOW..
> 
> 
> 25/11/09
> I'm goin to the doctors monday, got placement in college in a primary school 9-half 3 and then work at 6 all week except today, rang up the docs and they didn have any apps. so only chance il get it to go on monday to see if im preg.
> I've been spotting every couple of days, which is quite annoyin. Iv had a few cramps when im spottin aswell.. it's really wierd. So not sure what that means. I'll let you all know soon though, il try and get some sort of test at the weekend.
> Thanks for all your help and support. Im not some dumb teenager incase any of you are wondering.. im gonah volunteer where im doin my placement next year one or two days a week, got a part-time job and go to college three days a week. I am mature for my age.. just not with the whole 'contraception' issue...
> Whats a good test to get, i'd be nearly three weeks prego, or was thinkin i could be a bit more longer than that.
> And does it work? Thanks for your help.
> 
> xx
> x
> 
> LAST UPDATE!
> I didn't bother gettin a pregnancy test this weekend, came on heavy last night so think that shows i aint pregnant. If I'm truly honest I was a bit gutted. I've decided though, I wanna finish my college course and get a full-time job before i have a baby.. i don't want to wait too long, because i want my dad to see his grandson/daughter and we aint sure how long he has left (he's got cancer, and it keeps comin back).
> Me and my OH have got so much closer recently. His babys mums bein a bit of a cow though, sayin when the baby is born he'll have to come to her mums to see the kid. Even though he's got a perfectly good home now and will have money and has given her loads of stuff for the baby.
> Well hope all goes well with your babies and such.
> I'll be going to the Waiting to try to conceive bit i think x
> xx
> 
> 
> ox
> 
> SHOCKING! You sound very far from mature, if you was mature like you seem to think, you would not even be thinking about having a child you would be thinking about making money in a good job where you can have a career, or continuing with education to better yourself to help you into a career that you wish to go into..i wrk with kids in care, i see poor little babies come into care due to many reasons and a big 1 is young mums that cant cope for many reason such as; stress, depression, no funds, loads of reasons, have no roof over there head and just simply not ready for kids (the list goes on)
> i dont know if your serious or if your seeking attention as reading your thread was shocking!! However i can kind of understand that everyones different and you may think you cant help how you feel but you can by getting contraception!!!!! If you think getting it is embarrassing than think about how your ganna feel when you have your legs spread with a bunch of strangers looking straight down there u nutta lol :haha:
> 
> when i was 17, my close friend fell preg at 16, she is now 23 and still finding things hard and although she is a great mum she feels like she has missed out on her own life and found it very stressful, you have so much time, i think 1st things 1st you need to grow up and use contraception and think about how you would feel if you was in the other girls position cause im sure if you was in her position and i may add that if you do make the mistake of getting preg you could find yourself in her position..
> 
> I hope you fix up soon girl, this is your future.Click to expand...
> 
> READ THE LAST UPDATE!
> I am not trying to get pregnant, i am waiting until i have a full-time job and can financially and emotionally look after a child.
> I'm going to TTC young, 18-20 because my Dad has cancer and we're not sure if he'll be with us for long so I want him to see his granchild plus if im still with my OH we would have been with each other a good while.
> Don't judge :D XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry about your dad and i hope i have not offended you, i understand you want him to meet his grandchild, i think its great your going to wait untill you are finacially and emotionally ready, i think you have made the right choice..i only just read your last update my bad xClick to expand...

No worries :), babybump website and all the wonderful people on this helped me make the right decision :) x


----------



## chachadada

raindrops009 said:


> chachadada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chachadada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> First I'd like to introduce myself, I'm 16 older in the inside and out and my OH is 19.
> I've got to things which are kind of stressin me out...
> I think i might be pregnant? I started over two weeks early and i went to the doctor and she said i could be pregnant. Me and my OH don't use anythin, one he doesn't want to and two im always mad mad busy to do anythin about it. In a strange way i am hopin to be pregnant, but still so so scared.
> I know that if me and my OH carry on then I will probs be pregnant before im 17 in June.
> 
> 
> The next thing is i am gettin overly jealous of his pregnant ex-girlfriend. Shes a bit of a cow at times, tells him he can't have a girlfriend, she told him she was goin to get an abortion a couple months back and was drinkin and smokin when she was pregnant. But when that babys into the world, I know there will be murder. He'll want to see the baby because i know how much he adores the unborn child, but we know that she'll probably try and stop him. In a strange way I wish it was me carryin the kid, and so does he. Because at least then he and me knows that i would let him be a proper dad.
> 
> Sorry, probably not the best place to say. But i'll probably be pregnant soon, if not now. So im sure i'll be back.
> 
> just to clarify...
> JUST TO CLEAR ONE THING UP, I AM NOT TRYING TO GET PREGNANT! I JUST THINK I COULD BE SOON IF I CARRY ON THE WAY I HAVE.., BY THE WAY I SAY 'I wish i was carryin the kid' THAT DUSN MEAN I WANT A KID, THATS MEANS I FEEL SORRY FOR THE BABY AND MY OH AT THE MOMENT!
> IF I WAS TRYING TO GET PREGNANT THEN I WOULDN'T BE WORRYING SO SO MUCH THAT I AM NOW..
> 
> 
> 25/11/09
> I'm goin to the doctors monday, got placement in college in a primary school 9-half 3 and then work at 6 all week except today, rang up the docs and they didn have any apps. so only chance il get it to go on monday to see if im preg.
> I've been spotting every couple of days, which is quite annoyin. Iv had a few cramps when im spottin aswell.. it's really wierd. So not sure what that means. I'll let you all know soon though, il try and get some sort of test at the weekend.
> Thanks for all your help and support. Im not some dumb teenager incase any of you are wondering.. im gonah volunteer where im doin my placement next year one or two days a week, got a part-time job and go to college three days a week. I am mature for my age.. just not with the whole 'contraception' issue...
> Whats a good test to get, i'd be nearly three weeks prego, or was thinkin i could be a bit more longer than that.
> And does it work? Thanks for your help.
> 
> xx
> x
> 
> LAST UPDATE!
> I didn't bother gettin a pregnancy test this weekend, came on heavy last night so think that shows i aint pregnant. If I'm truly honest I was a bit gutted. I've decided though, I wanna finish my college course and get a full-time job before i have a baby.. i don't want to wait too long, because i want my dad to see his grandson/daughter and we aint sure how long he has left (he's got cancer, and it keeps comin back).
> Me and my OH have got so much closer recently. His babys mums bein a bit of a cow though, sayin when the baby is born he'll have to come to her mums to see the kid. Even though he's got a perfectly good home now and will have money and has given her loads of stuff for the baby.
> Well hope all goes well with your babies and such.
> I'll be going to the Waiting to try to conceive bit i think x
> xx
> 
> 
> ox
> 
> SHOCKING! You sound very far from mature, if you was mature like you seem to think, you would not even be thinking about having a child you would be thinking about making money in a good job where you can have a career, or continuing with education to better yourself to help you into a career that you wish to go into..i wrk with kids in care, i see poor little babies come into care due to many reasons and a big 1 is young mums that cant cope for many reason such as; stress, depression, no funds, loads of reasons, have no roof over there head and just simply not ready for kids (the list goes on)
> i dont know if your serious or if your seeking attention as reading your thread was shocking!! However i can kind of understand that everyones different and you may think you cant help how you feel but you can by getting contraception!!!!! If you think getting it is embarrassing than think about how your ganna feel when you have your legs spread with a bunch of strangers looking straight down there u nutta lol :haha:
> 
> when i was 17, my close friend fell preg at 16, she is now 23 and still finding things hard and although she is a great mum she feels like she has missed out on her own life and found it very stressful, you have so much time, i think 1st things 1st you need to grow up and use contraception and think about how you would feel if you was in the other girls position cause im sure if you was in her position and i may add that if you do make the mistake of getting preg you could find yourself in her position..
> 
> I hope you fix up soon girl, this is your future.Click to expand...
> 
> READ THE LAST UPDATE!
> I am not trying to get pregnant, i am waiting until i have a full-time job and can financially and emotionally look after a child.
> I'm going to TTC young, 18-20 because my Dad has cancer and we're not sure if he'll be with us for long so I want him to see his granchild plus if im still with my OH we would have been with each other a good while.
> Don't judge :D XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry about your dad and i hope i have not offended you, i understand you want him to meet his grandchild, i think its great your going to wait untill you are finacially and emotionally ready, i think you have made the right choice..i only just read your last update my bad xClick to expand...
> 
> No worries :), babybump website and all the wonderful people on this helped me make the right decision :) xClick to expand...

Thats good i'm really happy for you, i hope that you stay strong and do the things you want and need to do before you take the plunge of being a mummy girl..i hope in the future when you become a mum your dad will get to enjoy being a grandad :happydance:
dont forget the condoms!!!!!!!!!
x


----------



## chachadada

*

SHOCKING! You sound very far from mature, if you was mature like you seem to think, you would not even be thinking about having a child you would be thinking about making money in a good job where you can have a career, or continuing with education to better yourself to help you into a career that you wish to go into..i wrk with kids in care, i see poor little babies come into care due to many reasons and a big 1 is young mums that cant cope for many reason such as; stress, depression, no funds, loads of reasons, have no roof over there head and just simply not ready for kids (the list goes on)

[/QUOTE]*

I may have taken this the wrong way. Maybe its my hormones. But I know a hell of a lot parents that are older than me that cannot cope. I would not sterotype a parent based on age and not being able to cope. I am aware this is aimed at the OP but I just think posting comments like that in Teen parents is a bit insensitive. I do agree it shouldnt be promoted for young people to have kids and its no walk in the park. She did say in the end she was not TTC.[/QUOTE]

I fully understand that and completely agree there are lots of people that cant cope no mater what age and i was using it as an example not to offend, i just wanted to show that there is plenty of time and her situation does not seem great and while she has a choice she should use contraception or she may find her self more stressed out.


----------



## Shireena__x

i have sat down and read though the WHOLE 17 pages of this thread. wow i have no life lol

i have read the last updates and im sorry to hear about your dad and im glad your WTT.

i DO think some people in this thread were being rude/mean because they have answerd alot of threads like this before, but its just a thing that comes with todays modern age, teenage pregnancy!

im a teenage mom. we wasnt trying NOR preventing. *THAT DOESNT MEAN WE WERE TRYING* we prevented a few times but a few to many i guess.

my daughter is my world nd HONESTLY i can say that i dont think i would be anywere in life if it wasnt for her. yes i was in college before nd had a shitty job at maccie D's, but i didnt no whast i wanted to be in life were i wanted to go i just wanted to have money, and was always trying ''get rich quick'' sceems which got me a criminial record. NOT a major one but it has lost me atleast 10-12 jobs.

but saying that you always think the grass is greener dont u? somedays i feel really low (today being one of them) and i think what IF i didnt have DD, were would i b? in uni with my friends? partying all the time? not having to worry about getting back because i have a baby? i wouldnt be cleaning shitty nappies? and me nd OH would be happy. but then i think i have this BEAUTIFUL child who is dependant on me 24/7, i have my own 2 bedroom house, a car, and i wouldnt change my life for the world.

i hope that if you do find out your pregnant in the near future u can come back here and talk about it and not feel judged/immature/dumb child like u said earlier on (cant remember which page lol).

feel free 2 pm me xxx


----------



## raindrops009

Shireena__x said:


> i have sat down and read though the WHOLE 17 pages of this thread. wow i have no life lol
> 
> i have read the last updates and im sorry to hear about your dad and im glad your WTT.
> 
> i DO think some people in this thread were being rude/mean because they have answerd alot of threads like this before, but its just a thing that comes with todays modern age, teenage pregnancy!
> 
> im a teenage mom. we wasnt trying NOR preventing. *THAT DOESNT MEAN WE WERE TRYING* we prevented a few times but a few to many i guess.
> 
> my daughter is my world nd HONESTLY i can say that i dont think i would be anywere in life if it wasnt for her. yes i was in college before nd had a shitty job at maccie D's, but i didnt no whast i wanted to be in life were i wanted to go i just wanted to have money, and was always trying ''get rich quick'' sceems which got me a criminial record. NOT a major one but it has lost me atleast 10-12 jobs.
> 
> but saying that you always think the grass is greener dont u? somedays i feel really low (today being one of them) and i think what IF i didnt have DD, were would i b? in uni with my friends? partying all the time? not having to worry about getting back because i have a baby? i wouldnt be cleaning shitty nappies? and me nd OH would be happy. but then i think i have this BEAUTIFUL child who is dependant on me 24/7, i have my own 2 bedroom house, a car, and i wouldnt change my life for the world.
> 
> i hope that if you do find out your pregnant in the near future u can come back here and talk about it and not feel judged/immature/dumb child like u said earlier on (cant remember which page lol).
> 
> feel free 2 pm me xxx


Thankyou, i'll have to wait and see what happens in the future.
I've pm'ed you :)
x


----------



## happynbubbly

Shireena__x said:


> i have sat down and read though the WHOLE 17 pages of this thread. wow i have no life lol
> 
> i have read the last updates and im sorry to hear about your dad and im glad your WTT.
> 
> i DO think some people in this thread were being rude/mean because they have answerd alot of threads like this before, but its just a thing that comes with todays modern age, teenage pregnancy!
> 
> im a teenage mom. we wasnt trying NOR preventing. *THAT DOESNT MEAN WE WERE TRYING* we prevented a few times but a few to many i guess.
> 
> my daughter is my world nd HONESTLY i can say that i dont think i would be anywere in life if it wasnt for her. yes i was in college before nd had a shitty job at maccie D's, but i didnt no whast i wanted to be in life were i wanted to go i just wanted to have money, and was always trying ''get rich quick'' sceems which got me a criminial record. NOT a major one but it has lost me atleast 10-12 jobs.
> 
> but saying that you always think the grass is greener dont u? somedays i feel really low (today being one of them) and i think what IF i didnt have DD, were would i b? in uni with my friends? partying all the time? not having to worry about getting back because i have a baby? i wouldnt be cleaning shitty nappies? and me nd OH would be happy. but then i think i have this BEAUTIFUL child who is dependant on me 24/7, i have my own 2 bedroom house, a car, and i wouldnt change my life for the world.
> 
> i hope that if you do find out your pregnant in the near future u can come back here and talk about it and not feel judged/immature/dumb child like u said earlier on (cant remember which page lol).
> 
> feel free 2 pm me xxx

I think what everyone is trying to say, is if the original poster is not already pregnant, and is not sure, or doesn't want a baby, then she should take more preventive measure. That is wonderful that you are happy about your baby, and think your life is better because of your baby. It does sound like your circumstances are better than most young mothers who have children. Most people who have children as teens aren't ready emotionally, haven't finished up growing themselves, and don't have their ducks in a row financially/educationally. Further, I think from the original post onward it sounded irresponsible some of the things that were said. Examples of this would be not really caring about contraception, or being jealous of the ex-gf's pregnancy. I didn't have time to read all 16 or so pages, but as someone who is 24 years old and never been pregnant, due to knowing how to use contraception (alarms come on all cell phone models, just take the darned thing the same time every day), it kind of surprises me that anyone can find that so hard to do. I don't judge anyone for getting pregnant on accident, because maybe I've just been lucky. The pill isn't 100% effective. I, and it sounds like the majority of the people on this thread, just think it's irresponsible to not even try to care about what could happen and little people that can result from it. Okay done ranting. Sorry. Original poster I really hope that this is all a hoax or you've gone and got contraception by now.


----------



## raindrops009

happynbubbly said:


> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> i have sat down and read though the WHOLE 17 pages of this thread. wow i have no life lol
> 
> i have read the last updates and im sorry to hear about your dad and im glad your WTT.
> 
> i DO think some people in this thread were being rude/mean because they have answerd alot of threads like this before, but its just a thing that comes with todays modern age, teenage pregnancy!
> 
> im a teenage mom. we wasnt trying NOR preventing. *THAT DOESNT MEAN WE WERE TRYING* we prevented a few times but a few to many i guess.
> 
> my daughter is my world nd HONESTLY i can say that i dont think i would be anywere in life if it wasnt for her. yes i was in college before nd had a shitty job at maccie D's, but i didnt no whast i wanted to be in life were i wanted to go i just wanted to have money, and was always trying ''get rich quick'' sceems which got me a criminial record. NOT a major one but it has lost me atleast 10-12 jobs.
> 
> but saying that you always think the grass is greener dont u? somedays i feel really low (today being one of them) and i think what IF i didnt have DD, were would i b? in uni with my friends? partying all the time? not having to worry about getting back because i have a baby? i wouldnt be cleaning shitty nappies? and me nd OH would be happy. but then i think i have this BEAUTIFUL child who is dependant on me 24/7, i have my own 2 bedroom house, a car, and i wouldnt change my life for the world.
> 
> i hope that if you do find out your pregnant in the near future u can come back here and talk about it and not feel judged/immature/dumb child like u said earlier on (cant remember which page lol).
> 
> feel free 2 pm me xxx
> 
> I think what everyone is trying to say, is if the original poster is not already pregnant, and is not sure, or doesn't want a baby, then she should take more preventive measure. That is wonderful that you are happy about your baby, and think your life is better because of your baby. It does sound like your circumstances are better than most young mothers who have children. Most people who have children as teens aren't ready emotionally, haven't finished up growing themselves, and don't have their ducks in a row financially/educationally. Further, I think from the original post onward it sounded irresponsible some of the things that were said. Examples of this would be not really caring about contraception, or being jealous of the ex-gf's pregnancy. I didn't have time to read all 16 or so pages, but as someone who is 24 years old and never been pregnant, due to knowing how to use contraception (alarms come on all cell phone models, just take the darned thing the same time every day), it kind of surprises me that anyone can find that so hard to do. I don't judge anyone for getting pregnant on accident, because maybe I've just been lucky. The pill isn't 100% effective. I, and it sounds like the majority of the people on this thread, just think it's irresponsible to not even try to care about what could happen and little people that can result from it. Okay done ranting. Sorry. Original poster I really hope that this is all a hoax or you've gone and got contraception by now.Click to expand...

I'll reply to that later, when i'm not busy trying to get ready for work :)


----------



## raindrops009

happynbubbly said:


> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> i have sat down and read though the WHOLE 17 pages of this thread. wow i have no life lol
> 
> i have read the last updates and im sorry to hear about your dad and im glad your WTT.
> 
> i DO think some people in this thread were being rude/mean because they have answerd alot of threads like this before, but its just a thing that comes with todays modern age, teenage pregnancy!
> 
> im a teenage mom. we wasnt trying NOR preventing. *THAT DOESNT MEAN WE WERE TRYING* we prevented a few times but a few to many i guess.
> 
> my daughter is my world nd HONESTLY i can say that i dont think i would be anywere in life if it wasnt for her. yes i was in college before nd had a shitty job at maccie D's, but i didnt no whast i wanted to be in life were i wanted to go i just wanted to have money, and was always trying ''get rich quick'' sceems which got me a criminial record. NOT a major one but it has lost me atleast 10-12 jobs.
> 
> but saying that you always think the grass is greener dont u? somedays i feel really low (today being one of them) and i think what IF i didnt have DD, were would i b? in uni with my friends? partying all the time? not having to worry about getting back because i have a baby? i wouldnt be cleaning shitty nappies? and me nd OH would be happy. but then i think i have this BEAUTIFUL child who is dependant on me 24/7, i have my own 2 bedroom house, a car, and i wouldnt change my life for the world.
> 
> i hope that if you do find out your pregnant in the near future u can come back here and talk about it and not feel judged/immature/dumb child like u said earlier on (cant remember which page lol).
> 
> feel free 2 pm me xxx
> 
> I think what everyone is trying to say, is if the original poster is not already pregnant, and is not sure, or doesn't want a baby, then she should take more preventive measure. That is wonderful that you are happy about your baby, and think your life is better because of your baby. It does sound like your circumstances are better than most young mothers who have children. Most people who have children as teens aren't ready emotionally, haven't finished up growing themselves, and don't have their ducks in a row financially/educationally. Further, I think from the original post onward it sounded irresponsible some of the things that were said. Examples of this would be not really caring about contraception, or being jealous of the ex-gf's pregnancy. I didn't have time to read all 16 or so pages, but as someone who is 24 years old and never been pregnant, due to knowing how to use contraception (alarms come on all cell phone models, just take the darned thing the same time every day), it kind of surprises me that anyone can find that so hard to do. I don't judge anyone for getting pregnant on accident, because maybe I've just been lucky. The pill isn't 100% effective. I, and it sounds like the majority of the people on this thread, just think it's irresponsible to not even try to care about what could happen and little people that can result from it. Okay done ranting. Sorry. Original poster I really hope that this is all a hoax or you've gone and got contraception by now.Click to expand...


About your comment 'Due to knowing how to use contraception...' me and her both know how to use contraception. I took the pill, kept forgetting it no matter what i tried to do, (school, work) etc and my days of stayin in bed feeling sorry for myself came back when i was on the pill and the implant and stuff? Well i hadn't heard much about that kind of stuff to be honest, and the sound of needles scared the crap out of me! I am not a hoax, why would i be so so sad to go on and reply to posts if it was a 'hoax'? I am goin to get contraception in the next two days, but iv been ill with severe af cramps at the mo.. Give advice, don't criticise on the advice given :)


----------



## happynbubbly

raindrops009 said:


> happynbubbly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> i have sat down and read though the WHOLE 17 pages of this thread. wow i have no life lol
> 
> i have read the last updates and im sorry to hear about your dad and im glad your WTT.
> 
> i DO think some people in this thread were being rude/mean because they have answerd alot of threads like this before, but its just a thing that comes with todays modern age, teenage pregnancy!
> 
> im a teenage mom. we wasnt trying NOR preventing. *THAT DOESNT MEAN WE WERE TRYING* we prevented a few times but a few to many i guess.
> 
> my daughter is my world nd HONESTLY i can say that i dont think i would be anywere in life if it wasnt for her. yes i was in college before nd had a shitty job at maccie D's, but i didnt no whast i wanted to be in life were i wanted to go i just wanted to have money, and was always trying ''get rich quick'' sceems which got me a criminial record. NOT a major one but it has lost me atleast 10-12 jobs.
> 
> but saying that you always think the grass is greener dont u? somedays i feel really low (today being one of them) and i think what IF i didnt have DD, were would i b? in uni with my friends? partying all the time? not having to worry about getting back because i have a baby? i wouldnt be cleaning shitty nappies? and me nd OH would be happy. but then i think i have this BEAUTIFUL child who is dependant on me 24/7, i have my own 2 bedroom house, a car, and i wouldnt change my life for the world.
> 
> i hope that if you do find out your pregnant in the near future u can come back here and talk about it and not feel judged/immature/dumb child like u said earlier on (cant remember which page lol).
> 
> feel free 2 pm me xxx
> 
> I think what everyone is trying to say, is if the original poster is not already pregnant, and is not sure, or doesn't want a baby, then she should take more preventive measure. That is wonderful that you are happy about your baby, and think your life is better because of your baby. It does sound like your circumstances are better than most young mothers who have children. Most people who have children as teens aren't ready emotionally, haven't finished up growing themselves, and don't have their ducks in a row financially/educationally. Further, I think from the original post onward it sounded irresponsible some of the things that were said. Examples of this would be not really caring about contraception, or being jealous of the ex-gf's pregnancy. I didn't have time to read all 16 or so pages, but as someone who is 24 years old and never been pregnant, due to knowing how to use contraception (alarms come on all cell phone models, just take the darned thing the same time every day), it kind of surprises me that anyone can find that so hard to do. I don't judge anyone for getting pregnant on accident, because maybe I've just been lucky. The pill isn't 100% effective. I, and it sounds like the majority of the people on this thread, just think it's irresponsible to not even try to care about what could happen and little people that can result from it. Okay done ranting. Sorry. Original poster I really hope that this is all a hoax or you've gone and got contraception by now.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About your comment 'Due to knowing how to use contraception...' me and her both know how to use contraception. I took the pill, kept forgetting it no matter what i tried to do, (school, work) etc and my days of stayin in bed feeling sorry for myself came back when i was on the pill and the implant and stuff? Well i hadn't heard much about that kind of stuff to be honest, and the sound of needles scared the crap out of me! I am not a hoax, why would i be so so sad to go on and reply to posts if it was a 'hoax'? I am goin to get contraception in the next two days, but iv been ill with severe af cramps at the mo.. Give advice, don't criticise on the advice given :)Click to expand...

I didn't criticize anyone's advice. I simply said that her situation is not typical, and I actually said I think it's wonderful that she is happy about her baby and all. Not feeling well, and work and school are not excuses for missing pills. I was working 40 hours per week, going to school a few units over full time, and still managed to take my pills on time every day. I ran a household also, at the same time. Going on and replying to posts over and over again doesn't make it any more impossible that you are not a hoax. I didn't even accuse you of being a hoax, and I did say that I hoped it was either a hoax or you were going to go on contraception. Nobody is trying to put you down, we are just trying to help. I would hate to see anyone put themselves into a situation they aren't ready for.


----------



## raindrops009

happynbubbly said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynbubbly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> i have sat down and read though the WHOLE 17 pages of this thread. wow i have no life lol
> 
> i have read the last updates and im sorry to hear about your dad and im glad your WTT.
> 
> i DO think some people in this thread were being rude/mean because they have answerd alot of threads like this before, but its just a thing that comes with todays modern age, teenage pregnancy!
> 
> im a teenage mom. we wasnt trying NOR preventing. *THAT DOESNT MEAN WE WERE TRYING* we prevented a few times but a few to many i guess.
> 
> my daughter is my world nd HONESTLY i can say that i dont think i would be anywere in life if it wasnt for her. yes i was in college before nd had a shitty job at maccie D's, but i didnt no whast i wanted to be in life were i wanted to go i just wanted to have money, and was always trying ''get rich quick'' sceems which got me a criminial record. NOT a major one but it has lost me atleast 10-12 jobs.
> 
> but saying that you always think the grass is greener dont u? somedays i feel really low (today being one of them) and i think what IF i didnt have DD, were would i b? in uni with my friends? partying all the time? not having to worry about getting back because i have a baby? i wouldnt be cleaning shitty nappies? and me nd OH would be happy. but then i think i have this BEAUTIFUL child who is dependant on me 24/7, i have my own 2 bedroom house, a car, and i wouldnt change my life for the world.
> 
> i hope that if you do find out your pregnant in the near future u can come back here and talk about it and not feel judged/immature/dumb child like u said earlier on (cant remember which page lol).
> 
> feel free 2 pm me xxx
> 
> I think what everyone is trying to say, is if the original poster is not already pregnant, and is not sure, or doesn't want a baby, then she should take more preventive measure. That is wonderful that you are happy about your baby, and think your life is better because of your baby. It does sound like your circumstances are better than most young mothers who have children. Most people who have children as teens aren't ready emotionally, haven't finished up growing themselves, and don't have their ducks in a row financially/educationally. Further, I think from the original post onward it sounded irresponsible some of the things that were said. Examples of this would be not really caring about contraception, or being jealous of the ex-gf's pregnancy. I didn't have time to read all 16 or so pages, but as someone who is 24 years old and never been pregnant, due to knowing how to use contraception (alarms come on all cell phone models, just take the darned thing the same time every day), it kind of surprises me that anyone can find that so hard to do. I don't judge anyone for getting pregnant on accident, because maybe I've just been lucky. The pill isn't 100% effective. I, and it sounds like the majority of the people on this thread, just think it's irresponsible to not even try to care about what could happen and little people that can result from it. Okay done ranting. Sorry. Original poster I really hope that this is all a hoax or you've gone and got contraception by now.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About your comment 'Due to knowing how to use contraception...' me and her both know how to use contraception. I took the pill, kept forgetting it no matter what i tried to do, (school, work) etc and my days of stayin in bed feeling sorry for myself came back when i was on the pill and the implant and stuff? Well i hadn't heard much about that kind of stuff to be honest, and the sound of needles scared the crap out of me! I am not a hoax, why would i be so so sad to go on and reply to posts if it was a 'hoax'? I am goin to get contraception in the next two days, but iv been ill with severe af cramps at the mo.. Give advice, don't criticise on the advice given :)Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't criticize anyone's advice. I simply said that her situation is not typical, and I actually said I think it's wonderful that she is happy about her baby and all. Not feeling well, and work and school are not excuses for missing pills. I was working 40 hours per week, going to school a few units over full time, and still managed to take my pills on time every day. I ran a household also, at the same time. Going on and replying to posts over and over again doesn't make it any more impossible that you are not a hoax. I didn't even accuse you of being a hoax, and I did say that I hoped it was either a hoax or you were going to go on contraception. Nobody is trying to put you down, we are just trying to help. I would hate to see anyone put themselves into a situation they aren't ready for.Click to expand...

Lots of people must forget to take their pill,.. anyway the whole situation is sorted now. I'm in the WTT bit now, waiting till i'm 18 or over...


----------



## luxe191919

raindrops009 said:


> I ment I started a reallly light period, heard it was called implantation bleeding?

Yeah id still get a test done or a blood test from your doctor I went two months without a period mainly because I quit birth control pills and was stressed then started having light and heavy weird periods took a test and found out I was pregnant so I wouldnt go on weither or not you are or arent by bleeding lol sometimes its implantation or who knows so id get a test done to make sure that way if you are that L/O can get everything it needs early on in the pregnancy and so can you.If you wait to long things can happen that could be fatal to the L/O or maybe even you.Like right now I have discovered im anemic and for some reason it aint getting better.Its frustrating I know but worth it.As for the Ex id say just ignore her and you two work on being happy I know he will want to see the baby but if shes going to be a you know what about it then I would get legal help.


----------



## raindrops009

luxe191919 said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> I ment I started a reallly light period, heard it was called implantation bleeding?
> 
> Yeah id still get a test done or a blood test from your doctor I went two months without a period mainly because I quit birth control pills and was stressed then started having light and heavy weird periods took a test and found out I was pregnant so I wouldnt go on weither or not you are or arent by bleeding lol sometimes its implantation or who knows so id get a test done to make sure that way if you are that L/O can get everything it needs early on in the pregnancy and so can you.If you wait to long things can happen that could be fatal to the L/O or maybe even you.Like right now I have discovered im anemic and for some reason it aint getting better.Its frustrating I know but worth it.As for the Ex id say just ignore her and you two work on being happy I know he will want to see the baby but if shes going to be a you know what about it then I would get legal help.Click to expand...

I'm bleedin really bad now, :( Heaviest i've been on so got knows what the hell is goin on there..
As for me and me OH, we're doin good now :) Even if the ex-gf is bein a tit still, sayin im just one of his skanky girlfriends.. aah well haha x


----------



## luxe191919

raindrops009 said:


> luxe191919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> I ment I started a reallly light period, heard it was called implantation bleeding?
> 
> Yeah id still get a test done or a blood test from your doctor I went two months without a period mainly because I quit birth control pills and was stressed then started having light and heavy weird periods took a test and found out I was pregnant so I wouldnt go on weither or not you are or arent by bleeding lol sometimes its implantation or who knows so id get a test done to make sure that way if you are that L/O can get everything it needs early on in the pregnancy and so can you.If you wait to long things can happen that could be fatal to the L/O or maybe even you.Like right now I have discovered im anemic and for some reason it aint getting better.Its frustrating I know but worth it.As for the Ex id say just ignore her and you two work on being happy I know he will want to see the baby but if shes going to be a you know what about it then I would get legal help.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bleedin really bad now, :( Heaviest i've been on so got knows what the hell is goin on there..
> As for me and me OH, we're doin good now :) Even if the ex-gf is bein a tit still, sayin im just one of his skanky girlfriends.. aah well haha xClick to expand...

Ah the joys of name calling haha it means your doing something right lol.My FOB keeps telling all my old friends that im going to get pregnant by my boyfreind David and that im going to wind up alone.Which is so not true lol I mean we plan on kids but at least David gave me a ring and his promise of forever before getting me pregnant.And he isnt going around telling everyone that it was my fault i got pregnant.Which hello two to tango couldnt have done it without the man!Unless im the virgin mary or something!Id go get it checked out if you are bleeding heavy who knows could mean something is wrong not necessarily pregnancy but maybe something else


----------



## raindrops009

luxe191919 said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxe191919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> I ment I started a reallly light period, heard it was called implantation bleeding?
> 
> Yeah id still get a test done or a blood test from your doctor I went two months without a period mainly because I quit birth control pills and was stressed then started having light and heavy weird periods took a test and found out I was pregnant so I wouldnt go on weither or not you are or arent by bleeding lol sometimes its implantation or who knows so id get a test done to make sure that way if you are that L/O can get everything it needs early on in the pregnancy and so can you.If you wait to long things can happen that could be fatal to the L/O or maybe even you.Like right now I have discovered im anemic and for some reason it aint getting better.Its frustrating I know but worth it.As for the Ex id say just ignore her and you two work on being happy I know he will want to see the baby but if shes going to be a you know what about it then I would get legal help.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bleedin really bad now, :( Heaviest i've been on so got knows what the hell is goin on there..
> As for me and me OH, we're doin good now :) Even if the ex-gf is bein a tit still, sayin im just one of his skanky girlfriends.. aah well haha xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah the joys of name calling haha it means your doing something right lol.My FOB keeps telling all my old friends that im going to get pregnant by my boyfreind David and that im going to wind up alone.Which is so not true lol I mean we plan on kids but at least David gave me a ring and his promise of forever before getting me pregnant.And he isnt going around telling everyone that it was my fault i got pregnant.Which hello two to tango couldnt have done it without the man!Unless im the virgin mary or something!Id go get it checked out if you are bleeding heavy who knows could mean something is wrong not necessarily pregnancy but maybe something elseClick to expand...


She has got a point, i did have a go when i seen her because i thought she was trying to get back with my fella right infront of me and was smokin and drinkin while she was preg but she dont even know its me he's with.. so yeh. She dusn't want anyone being the 'motherly figure' in the babys life when shes not there, so she dusn want OH gf to see it (me) which i get, but if me and my OH do get really serious then shes gonah have to except that i will be there when the baby is at his sometimes :/... 
I know, i was thinkin it was stress because of work but god knows, the doctor kind of scared me by telling me what could be wrong, but she told me to go back and do a prego test, god knows to be honest x


----------



## luxe191919

raindrops009 said:


> luxe191919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxe191919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> I ment I started a reallly light period, heard it was called implantation bleeding?
> 
> Yeah id still get a test done or a blood test from your doctor I went two months without a period mainly because I quit birth control pills and was stressed then started having light and heavy weird periods took a test and found out I was pregnant so I wouldnt go on weither or not you are or arent by bleeding lol sometimes its implantation or who knows so id get a test done to make sure that way if you are that L/O can get everything it needs early on in the pregnancy and so can you.If you wait to long things can happen that could be fatal to the L/O or maybe even you.Like right now I have discovered im anemic and for some reason it aint getting better.Its frustrating I know but worth it.As for the Ex id say just ignore her and you two work on being happy I know he will want to see the baby but if shes going to be a you know what about it then I would get legal help.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bleedin really bad now, :( Heaviest i've been on so got knows what the hell is goin on there..
> As for me and me OH, we're doin good now :) Even if the ex-gf is bein a tit still, sayin im just one of his skanky girlfriends.. aah well haha xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah the joys of name calling haha it means your doing something right lol.My FOB keeps telling all my old friends that im going to get pregnant by my boyfreind David and that im going to wind up alone.Which is so not true lol I mean we plan on kids but at least David gave me a ring and his promise of forever before getting me pregnant.And he isnt going around telling everyone that it was my fault i got pregnant.Which hello two to tango couldnt have done it without the man!Unless im the virgin mary or something!Id go get it checked out if you are bleeding heavy who knows could mean something is wrong not necessarily pregnancy but maybe something elseClick to expand...
> 
> 
> She has got a point, i did have a go when i seen her because i thought she was trying to get back with my fella right infront of me and was smokin and drinkin while she was preg but she dont even know its me he's with.. so yeh. She dusn't want anyone being the 'motherly figure' in the babys life when shes not there, so she dusn want OH gf to see it (me) which i get, but if me and my OH do get really serious then shes gonah have to except that i will be there when the baby is at his sometimes :/...
> I know, i was thinkin it was stress because of work but god knows, the doctor kind of scared me by telling me what could be wrong, but she told me to go back and do a prego test, god knows to be honest xClick to expand...

Yeah they scared me alot too with the list that could go wrong with my L/O I was like um ok thanks you tell me not to worry then drop that on me great now im worried.She gives me little and sometimes big kicks of reassuarnce though so im good.Yeah I understand her point if the FOB does get involved he wont have any alone time with my child no matter what.His family is a bunch of a**holes so no telling what theyd do.And if you two get serious that would be great and maybe she would warm up to you after spending time you the two of you and seeing that hey this chick aint so bad after all.


----------



## raindrops009

luxe191919 said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxe191919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxe191919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> I ment I started a reallly light period, heard it was called implantation bleeding?
> 
> Yeah id still get a test done or a blood test from your doctor I went two months without a period mainly because I quit birth control pills and was stressed then started having light and heavy weird periods took a test and found out I was pregnant so I wouldnt go on weither or not you are or arent by bleeding lol sometimes its implantation or who knows so id get a test done to make sure that way if you are that L/O can get everything it needs early on in the pregnancy and so can you.If you wait to long things can happen that could be fatal to the L/O or maybe even you.Like right now I have discovered im anemic and for some reason it aint getting better.Its frustrating I know but worth it.As for the Ex id say just ignore her and you two work on being happy I know he will want to see the baby but if shes going to be a you know what about it then I would get legal help.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bleedin really bad now, :( Heaviest i've been on so got knows what the hell is goin on there..
> As for me and me OH, we're doin good now :) Even if the ex-gf is bein a tit still, sayin im just one of his skanky girlfriends.. aah well haha xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah the joys of name calling haha it means your doing something right lol.My FOB keeps telling all my old friends that im going to get pregnant by my boyfreind David and that im going to wind up alone.Which is so not true lol I mean we plan on kids but at least David gave me a ring and his promise of forever before getting me pregnant.And he isnt going around telling everyone that it was my fault i got pregnant.Which hello two to tango couldnt have done it without the man!Unless im the virgin mary or something!Id go get it checked out if you are bleeding heavy who knows could mean something is wrong not necessarily pregnancy but maybe something elseClick to expand...
> 
> 
> She has got a point, i did have a go when i seen her because i thought she was trying to get back with my fella right infront of me and was smokin and drinkin while she was preg but she dont even know its me he's with.. so yeh. She dusn't want anyone being the 'motherly figure' in the babys life when shes not there, so she dusn want OH gf to see it (me) which i get, but if me and my OH do get really serious then shes gonah have to except that i will be there when the baby is at his sometimes :/...
> I know, i was thinkin it was stress because of work but god knows, the doctor kind of scared me by telling me what could be wrong, but she told me to go back and do a prego test, god knows to be honest xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah they scared me alot too with the list that could go wrong with my L/O I was like um ok thanks you tell me not to worry then drop that on me great now im worried.She gives me little and sometimes big kicks of reassuarnce though so im good.Yeah I understand her point if the FOB does get involved he wont have any alone time with my child no matter what.His family is a bunch of a**holes so no telling what theyd do.And if you two get serious that would be great and maybe she would warm up to you after spending time you the two of you and seeing that hey this chick aint so bad after all.Click to expand...

I've got no problem with the girl i'm always the one telling my fella to check to see if she's sent him a message on facebook or ring/text her. I'm happy for the girl, but she aint see my OH like he is now, he's changed for the better recently. Yeh she'll have to meet me at one point, i'm sure she'll have future boyfriends around the baby which my OH dusn mind as long as they don't start bein the whole 'father figure'. I wudn wanna be the 'mother figure' to my OH's baby anyway. Anywaiis im goin on and on and on again, as always haha x


----------



## annawrigley

raindrops009 said:


> She dusn't want anyone being the 'motherly figure' in the babys life when shes not there, so she dusn want OH gf to see it (me) which i get, but if me and my OH do get really serious then shes gonah have to except that i will be there when the baby is at his sometimes :/...

coming from someone who has been in both your position and her position (OH's ex had his baby after they had broke up.. i am now also his ex having his baby and he has a new gf) i would respect that she doesnt want you around the baby. some girls might be ok with it but i for one know i am not ok at all with my ex's new gf seeing my baby. similarly i chose to not be around when my ex saw his other ex's baby because i dont think its my place, even though we were in a serious relationship, living together, and me pregnant with his baby at the time.
:) not having a go just i know how it feels from both sides XXX


----------



## luxe191919

raindrops009 said:


> luxe191919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxe191919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxe191919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> I ment I started a reallly light period, heard it was called implantation bleeding?
> 
> Yeah id still get a test done or a blood test from your doctor I went two months without a period mainly because I quit birth control pills and was stressed then started having light and heavy weird periods took a test and found out I was pregnant so I wouldnt go on weither or not you are or arent by bleeding lol sometimes its implantation or who knows so id get a test done to make sure that way if you are that L/O can get everything it needs early on in the pregnancy and so can you.If you wait to long things can happen that could be fatal to the L/O or maybe even you.Like right now I have discovered im anemic and for some reason it aint getting better.Its frustrating I know but worth it.As for the Ex id say just ignore her and you two work on being happy I know he will want to see the baby but if shes going to be a you know what about it then I would get legal help.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bleedin really bad now, :( Heaviest i've been on so got knows what the hell is goin on there..
> As for me and me OH, we're doin good now :) Even if the ex-gf is bein a tit still, sayin im just one of his skanky girlfriends.. aah well haha xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah the joys of name calling haha it means your doing something right lol.My FOB keeps telling all my old friends that im going to get pregnant by my boyfreind David and that im going to wind up alone.Which is so not true lol I mean we plan on kids but at least David gave me a ring and his promise of forever before getting me pregnant.And he isnt going around telling everyone that it was my fault i got pregnant.Which hello two to tango couldnt have done it without the man!Unless im the virgin mary or something!Id go get it checked out if you are bleeding heavy who knows could mean something is wrong not necessarily pregnancy but maybe something elseClick to expand...
> 
> 
> She has got a point, i did have a go when i seen her because i thought she was trying to get back with my fella right infront of me and was smokin and drinkin while she was preg but she dont even know its me he's with.. so yeh. She dusn't want anyone being the 'motherly figure' in the babys life when shes not there, so she dusn want OH gf to see it (me) which i get, but if me and my OH do get really serious then shes gonah have to except that i will be there when the baby is at his sometimes :/...
> I know, i was thinkin it was stress because of work but god knows, the doctor kind of scared me by telling me what could be wrong, but she told me to go back and do a prego test, god knows to be honest xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah they scared me alot too with the list that could go wrong with my L/O I was like um ok thanks you tell me not to worry then drop that on me great now im worried.She gives me little and sometimes big kicks of reassuarnce though so im good.Yeah I understand her point if the FOB does get involved he wont have any alone time with my child no matter what.His family is a bunch of a**holes so no telling what theyd do.And if you two get serious that would be great and maybe she would warm up to you after spending time you the two of you and seeing that hey this chick aint so bad after all.Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no problem with the girl i'm always the one telling my fella to check to see if she's sent him a message on facebook or ring/text her. I'm happy for the girl, but she aint see my OH like he is now, he's changed for the better recently. Yeh she'll have to meet me at one point, i'm sure she'll have future boyfriends around the baby which my OH dusn mind as long as they don't start bein the whole 'father figure'. I wudn wanna be the 'mother figure' to my OH's baby anyway. Anywaiis im goin on and on and on again, as always haha xClick to expand...

Haha its ok.I agree with him and you it just depends on the people.


----------

